# Verbot von Addons



## Jester (2. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Community,

als ich gestern durch das Forum getigert bin, stiess ich natuerlich immer wieder auf
die altbekannten "Frueher war alles besser" Threads. 
Ich persoenlich habe ganz zum Ende von BC angefangen zu spielen, folglich kenne ich nur
die eisigen Weiten Nordends richtig gut. 
Da die ganzen Erzaehlungen der Veteranen aus den alten Tagen mich dann doch irgendwie erreicht haben, hab ich mir ueberlegt, wie man diese alte Atmosphaere wiederherstellen koennte. 
Ein Verbot aller Addons!
Denn, wenn ich das richtig sehe, ist der groesste Unterschied zwischen Alt und Neu der Schwierigkeitsgrad. Kein Wunder, dass sich alle beschweren, dass WoW zu einfach sei, wenn ihnen ein Addon sagt, wann welcher Boss welche Faehigkeit einsetzt! Wenn ihnen ein Addon jegliches suchen nach Objekten oder Personen fuer Quests oder Aehnlichrs abnimmt! Wenn ihnen ein Addon genau aufzeigt, welche Faehigkeit wann eingesetzt werden sollte! Wenn sie in tausenden Foren nachlesen koennen, wo was wie wann droppt! 
Natuerlich kann man jetzt nicht einfach  offline nehmen.
Aber um der World of Warcraft wieder etwas Atmospaehre zu geben, wuerde es sicher helfen, ein wenig back to the Basics zu kommen!


----------



## Davatar (2. Dezember 2009)

Früher gabs genauso Addons wie heute, zT konnten die sogar noch wesentlich mehr, beispielsweise Auto-Decurse und ähnliche lustige Dinge. Alles, was Addons früher konnten und nicht von Blizzard aus der Addon-Sprache entfernt wurde ist jetzt im Spiel eingebaut worden. Ein Verbot würde nix ändern und würde sich an das eigentliche Problem nicht mal annähernd herantasten.


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Dezember 2009)

Jester schrieb:


> Aber um der World of Warcraft wieder etwas Atmospaehre zu geben, wuerde es sicher helfen, ein wenig back to the Basics zu kommen!


mhm und ein verbot von addons führt da natürlich sicherlich hin...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## terminator111 (2. Dezember 2009)

früher war nich alles besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
die leute sind aber immer am motzen
selbst wenn jetzt TBC draußen wär und davor WotlK wäre
würden die leute sagen dass früher alles besser wäre...


----------



## TheCelina (2. Dezember 2009)

Ne Altersfreigabe ab 18 Jahren wäre Sinnvoller. Einige Bosse sind ohne Addons nicht machbar, bzw. wären nicht machbar wenn WoW nicht einige Funktionen bekannter Addons "geklaut" hätte.


----------



## TheCelina (2. Dezember 2009)

terminator111 schrieb:


> *früher war nich alles besser*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


*
Schöne Sig!* 
--------------------
 ZITAT(nascalos @ 29.11.2009, 18:19) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

PdK 10: Langweilig, zu leicht sogar für grünequipte.
PdoK 10: Gäähn. Zu Leicht und den Namen hero nja egal.
*Früher war alles besser *heul**


----------



## Tikume (2. Dezember 2009)

Jester schrieb:


> Da die ganzen Erzaehlungen der Veteranen aus den alten Tagen mich dann doch irgendwie erreicht haben, hab ich mir ueberlegt, wie man diese alte Atmosphaere wiederherstellen koennte.
> Ein Verbot aller Addons!
> Denn, wenn ich das richtig sehe, ist der groesste Unterschied zwischen Alt und Neu der Schwierigkeitsgrad.



An den Addons hängt das sicher nicht, die wurden eher beschnitten. Wie oben schon erwähnt wurde musste man bei Decursive nur eine Taste hämmern, oder die Leute im Raid wurden dir sortiert angezeigt je nachdem wer am meisten heal gerade brauchte.


----------



## Mandolito (2. Dezember 2009)

Naja, ich hab kurz nach Releas angefangen, da war nix mit addons. Von wegen Questhelper und so, mit Glück kannte man jemanden und konnte fragen wo man hinlaufen mußte. Stats vergleichen ? Dafür gabs Zettel und Bleistift. Da gabs auch keine Datenbanken wir buffed, irgendwann fing Thottbot mal an zu sammeln.

War schon lustig, aber ich brauch sowas nicht mehr. Da ist mir das ganze heute schon lieber. Unbedingt schöner fand ich es nicht. Man war naiver und ging anders an die Sache ran, aber dieses ganze gefarme für die Raids - eklig. 2 Abende farmen um einen zu raiden, auf sowas kann ich verzichten.
In 2 Jahren bekommste zu hören wie toll WotLK war^^


----------



## nosmoke (2. Dezember 2009)

... patch 3.3 bringt übrigens auch n ingame questtracker und die fertigkeiten der neusten bosse werden jetzt schon von blizz per grossüberschrift mitten auf dem bildschirm angezeigt ...


----------



## Saberon (2. Dezember 2009)

/ close


----------



## Tikume (2. Dezember 2009)

Es gab aber schon ziemlich kurz nach Release so eine komische Addon Sammlung (namen vergessen).


----------



## Antigonos (2. Dezember 2009)

Hallo

Früher war alles besser? Hmmm wer wes ich denke der unterschied ist nur das es heute nicht mehr einige elitäre Minicliquen sind die alle Raids von innen sehen und lila Equip haben, sondern dass dies nun jeder hat. Ist deshalb alles leichter? Wieviel % aller Spieler haben den Titel "der/die Unsterbliche", den "Eisenbeschlagenen Protodrachen" oder aber den 25er Tribut Run mit +50 versuchen noch gleich?
Wie dem auch sei ein Verbot von so manchen addons fände ich persönlich schon gut... zB Questhelper, Carbonitquest, Mobmap usw. usw. usw.... Bei Gatherer oder so könnte man sich vielleicht streiten^^ Ich meine halt Addons die einem jegliches Denken und Suchen und Spielen zB wärend der Levelphasen abnehmen. 
Ob das dann das Spielgefühl der Vanillaversion zurück bringt?...Zweifel
Es änderte sich etwas viel entscheidender als die Addons... Level60 Epic Endgameset Itemlevel88-92 (Tier3 Set Naxx), Level80 Epic Endgameset Itemlevel258...merkste was?

mfG


----------



## rhams (2. Dezember 2009)

Jester schrieb:


> Hallo Community,
> 
> als ich gestern durch das Forum getigert bin, stiess ich natuerlich immer wieder auf
> die altbekannten "Frueher war alles besser" Threads.
> ...




Was fürn oberschwachsinn. Warum sollte man AddOn´s verbieten. Wenn es jemandem zu leicht ist, dann soll dieser jenige die Add On´s abschalten. Wenn er sie anlässt und sich dann darüber beschwert, dann isser selbst schuld.
Ausserdem bezieht sich das ganze Geflame wegen zu leicht auf neue Bosse die von diesen Super Hyper Gilden ruckzuck gelegt werden.

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Kleef (2. Dezember 2009)

blizz sollte einfach malk nen classic-server erstellen ich hab den anfang leider nicht mit erlebt aber wen man so sachen hört das man früher im alteractal 12h gespielt hat wofür man heute vielleich 20-30min braucht oder das tarens mühle wochenlang ein einziges schlachtfeld war oder auch wie schwer man an sein erstes epic kamm, dann wär ich da auch gern dabei gewesen.


----------



## rhams (2. Dezember 2009)

Saberon schrieb:


> / close



@Saberon

Bezieht sich das auf Deinen Mund? Weil sonst hättste Dir den Kommentar sparen können.


Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Die Tante (2. Dezember 2009)

TheCelina schrieb:


> Ne Altersfreigabe ab 18 Jahren wäre Sinnvoller. Einige Bosse sind ohne Addons nicht machbar, bzw. wären nicht machbar wenn WoW nicht einige Funktionen bekannter Addons "geklaut" hätte.



Ist ja mal der größte Quatsch, wie oft noch , eine Altersfreigabe würde am Problem vorbeigehen und es nicht lösen....

Außerdem, sind Bosse sehr wohl ohne Addons machbar, nur das würde bedueten, das man mit HIRN spielen muß und nicht wie blöde auf die Aufforderungen vom Addon wartet.. Und ja ich spiele auch mit Addons. Es ist nur die Frage inwieweit man sich von Addons "abhängig" macht....


----------



## Hotgoblin (2. Dezember 2009)

Die schrieb:


> Ist ja mal der größte Quatsch, wie oft noch , eine Altersfreigabe würde am Problem vorbeigehen und es nicht lösen....
> 
> Außerdem, sind Bosse sehr wohl ohne Addons machbar, nur das würde bedueten, das man mit HIRN spielen muß und nicht wie blöde auf die Aufforderungen vom Addon wartet.. Und ja ich spiele auch mit Addons. Es ist nur die Frage inwieweit man sich von Addons "abhängig" macht....



100 % /sign

Altersfreigabe würde null bringen.

Es gibt auch Kiddys die 18+ sind


----------



## Enyalios (2. Dezember 2009)

rhams schrieb:


> Was fürn oberschwachsinn. Warum sollte man AddOn´s verbieten. Wenn es jemandem zu leicht ist, dann soll dieser jenige die Add On´s abschalten. Wenn er sie anlässt und sich dann darüber beschwert, dann isser selbst schuld.
> 
> 
> Gruß
> Ralf



Früher hatte Blizzard selbst noch eier und "deaktivierte" mit nem Patch ein Haufen AddOns die ihrer Ansicht nach zu stark waren. Ihre neue Clientel ist aber scheinbar zu sehr darauf angewiesen.


----------



## Lenay (2. Dezember 2009)

Ohne jegliche Addons zu spielen ist eigentlich schwachsinnig,weil Blizzard sich eh zwischendurch mal nen gutes rauspickt und es komplett ins' Spiel implementiert.


----------



## Grushdak (2. Dezember 2009)

An den AddOns liegt es bestimmt nicht - vielmehr an der Entwicklung
(in welche Richtung auch immer^^) der Menschheit (hier Community).
Diese Arroganz, der Egoismus, die heutzutage alltäglich sind, werden hier auch immer mehr ausgelebt.

Es sind aber nicht nur die "Neuen" bei WoW - nein, es sind auch sehr oft "Alte",
die zu überheblich gegenüber Neulingen geworden sind - die völlig vergessen,
daß sie auch mal lvl 1 waren und nix wußten.
Manche tun sogar so, sie wüßten alles - und wissen immer noch nischt.^^

Leider verstärken solchen "Meter-AddOns" das Ganze noch.

Und das Alter spielt auch nur unwesentlich eine Rolle, wie reif wer ist.

Ich fand es früher toll - heute macht WoW auch noch Spaß und auf Cata freue ich mich auch schon.
Ich wehre mich eh dem ganzen "MeterStrom", weil ich weiß, da? das eh nicht das spielerische Können ausmacht -
was nicht heißen soll, daß ich gut spielen kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

'N paar Addons könnte man weglassen - so manche aber auch nicht.
Wie gesagt, es liegt vielmehr bei den ganzen Spielern selbst.

greetz


----------



## Jester (2. Dezember 2009)

rhams schrieb:


> Was fürn oberschwachsinn. Warum sollte man AddOn´s verbieten. Wenn es jemandem zu leicht ist, dann soll dieser jenige die Add On´s abschalten.
> 
> Gruß
> Ralf




was fuern oberschwachsinn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Weisst du was pasieren wuerde, wenn ich als einziger die Addons ausschalte?
Ich wuerde direkt aus dem Raid gekickt werden!


Natuerlich gab es auch frueher Addons, aber ich denke, dass sich ihre Funktion dann doch eher auf den Raid beschraenkt haben und auch dort nur eine unterstuetzende Funktion hatten! Nicht wie heute, wo man erst die Addons und Guides und dann sein eigenes Hirn befragt!

Ich habe mit diesem Thread eher darauf abgezielt, aufzuzeigen, wie sehr wir mittlerweile an unsere Addons gefesselt sind und wie sehr sie die Atmospaehre des Spieles stoeren!


----------



## lord just (2. Dezember 2009)

add-ons machen das spiel nur minimal leichter und ein verbot würde am jammern nix ändern.

die leute die jammern sind alles veteranen, die schon seit ewigkeiten spielen und anscheinend nicht gemerkt haben, dass sie sich auch verändert haben.

man muss sich nur mal die alten instanzen und alles angucken. fast alle bosse sind tank & spank und spezialfähigkeiten waren rar und aus heutiger sicht ne lachnummer. wenn man die taktiken verlgeicht, dann wird einem klar, dass es damals leichtere taktiken waren als heut zu tage.

die wirkliche schwierigkeit damals war es einfach genügend spieler zusammen zu bekommen, die auf lvl60 sind und halbwegs spielen können. hatte man so leute gefunden, dann waren die instanzen und raids eigentlich nicht wirklich schwer, sondern einfach nur lang und man musste die raids und instanzen auch so oft laufen, bis alle wieder auf einem equip level sind um dann den nächsten raid oder instanz anzugehen.

schwieriger wurde es dann nur, wenn immer mehr leute anständig spielen können mussten und man die raids nichtmehr einfach mit 20 leuten machen konnte.

alle die rumjammern sollten nicht vergessen, dass ihr spielerisches können im laufe der zeit zugenommen hat und dinge die damals als schwierig galten heut zu tage sehr leicht sind.

natürlich ist der schwierigkeitsgrad etwas gesunken, aber nicht so stark wie hier oft dargestellt wird. und man darf auch nicht vergessen, was während classic und bc in den foren gemacht wurde. damals wurde auch schon gejammert, jedoch weil alles zu schwer sei.


----------



## Enyalios (2. Dezember 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Leider verstärken solchen "Meter-AddOns" das Ganze noch.



Meine persönliche Erfahrung sagt mir das Leute die sich strikt gegen Dmg-Meter einsetzen meist nur bescheidene DPS machen. Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel !

Spieler mit Ehrgeiz stellen einfach an sich selbst den Anspruch aus der jeweiligen Situation die meiste Schadenszahl rauszuholen. Diejenigen, denen DPS ja nicht so wichtig sind, neigen gerade bei Movement-Bossen dazu gerne mal früher die Position zu wechseln als es eigentlich nötig gewesen wäre. Oder bei wenig Mob-HP nicht mehr zu casten weil der Mob ja "eh gleich down ist"..


----------



## Destructix (2. Dezember 2009)

Saberon schrieb:


> / close



Hat nicht geklappt... haste wohl was falsch gemacht.


----------



## Sheranduel (2. Dezember 2009)

Saberon schrieb:


> / close



Manchmal versteht ich echt die Leute nicht. Da kommen die rein, lesen wahrscheinlich das Thema nicht und schreiben so einen Quatsch.
Naja.

Zum Thema:
Das was viele mit "früher war alles besser" meinen, war vor allem die Atmosphäre die das Spiel einem gab.
Es war noch ein reines PvE Spiel gewesen, welches meiner Meinung nach auch bleiben soll.
Es ist nunmal so das die Einführung von Ehre und später der Arena dem PvE-Flair einen tiefen Schnitt verpasst hat. Aber das ist ein anderer Teil...

Ein weitaus größerer Grund denk ich mal ist einfach die Community.
Man hat sich früher einfach gerne geholfen. Jedesmal wenn man mal eine Frage gestellt hat kamen sofort mindestens fünf vernünftige Anworten.
Heute traut sich ja kaum noch einer, da er meist sofort in Grund und Boden geflamt wird.
Meistens von dennen die selbst von nichts ne Ahnung haben (wie man so oft in Foren und im /2 lesen kann, siehe Zitat oben).
Der soziale Umgang mit einander war einfach besser. Ninjalooter und Itemgeilheit wurden nicht toleriert und die, die sich das trauten konnten meist den Char löschen und auf einem neunen Server anfangen. (Namen ändern und transferieren ging leider nicht)

Jedoch muss man auch sagen, dass mit jedem neuen Patch das Spiel immer besser wurde.
Allein vom Questdesign. Kaum noch stupiden Killquests. Ordentliche (wenn auch mit WotLK übertriebene) Stats auf den Rüstungen und Waffen.
Kein nerviges, tagelanges Farmen mehr (wer damals 1000 Gold hatte war reich).
Und ich finde so langsam bekommt Blizzard es auch mit dem verlorenen gegangenem Schwierigkeitsgrad wieder gut hin.
Wer es ein bisschen schwerer haben will macht einfach Hardmodes.

Was ich nur schade finde ist das sie die Vorquests zu den Instanzen entfernt haben. Das einfach jeder sofort überall rein gehen kann.
Früher musste man sich noch den Zugang verdienen, indem man meist gewisse Bosse gelegt haben musste um weiter zu kommen. Vor allem Anfangs in BC.
Aber naja man kann nicht alles haben.

Das ließe sich hier noch ewig weiter führen.


----------



## rhams (2. Dezember 2009)

Destructix schrieb:


> Hat nicht geklappt... haste wohl was falsch gemacht.




Vielleicht meinte er doch seinen Mund. Dann hat er alles rchtig gemacht. HeHe


Gruß
Ralf


----------



## madmurdock (2. Dezember 2009)

Gerade zu den 40er Zeiten gab es Addons, die per einfachen Tastendrück sich automatisch ein Ziel gesucht haben um es zu entfluchen. NA DAS WAR NATUERLICH SKILL PUR!

Glaub mir, Addons haben gar nix mit dem aktuellen MIMIMI Gehabe zu tun, sondern einfach nur, dass WoW halt schon 5 Jahre draussen ist und man so langsam alles durch hat..


----------



## wow-michi (2. Dezember 2009)

Sheranduel schrieb:


> Manchmal versteht ich echt die Leute nicht. Da kommen die rein, lesen wahrscheinlich das Thema nicht und schreiben so einen Quatsch.
> Naja.
> 
> Zum Thema:
> ...



zu 100% agree

Ich fand jetzt schon das wie schon so oft gesagt "früher" alles besser war da wuchs man quasi mit einander auf.
Heute is es so das einem jede Woche 100 neue charaktäre übern Weg laufen und alle in der Namenskategorie shâdownîghtdâmâGbäm!.
Es hab früher halt diesen gewisen flair den einem das Spiel gab/vermittelte und verdammt ja ich bin stolz drauf 10mal minimum an nem Boss gestorben zu sein und nich aus der Gruppe gesprungen bin, an sowas hat ma ndamals nciht im geringsten gedacht.
WObei heut zu Tage manch Quest besser bzw schöner gemacht als 10ma i-was sammeln und abgeben.

mfg, me , michi


----------



## Faei (2. Dezember 2009)

es liegt bestimmt nicht an den addons ich persönlich benutze nur dbm Xperl und omen3, 
weil es ohne diese addons fast nicht geht 

zum thema WoW erst ab 18 naja was das angeht es stimmt schon das 
es leider nicht gerade wenige kiddys gibt die nicht wissen sich zu benehmen 
aber das gibt es auch bei den 18+ und wenn ein paar sich nicht benehmen können und
nur kake schreiben sind es die die auffallen und die anderen damit in den dreck ziehen...


----------



## Maltyrion (2. Dezember 2009)

najaaaa also ohne quest helper könnte/würde ich nicht mehr leveln xD
aber das leute z.b. sagen sie können ohne healbot und dergleichen scheiße nicht spielen finde ich lächerlich und gebe dir daher recht.


----------



## wow-michi (2. Dezember 2009)

Leider kommt heut zu Tage jedes "kind" an PC-SPiele jeder Kategorie sei es auf ilegalen Seiten oder auch so im LAden muss zu geben das ich das vor 4-5Jahren auch noch so gemacht hab.
Da is man inn Laden hat sichn Spiel ausgesucht ging an die Kasse wenn sie dannach gefragt haben sagte ich bei z.B. USK16 das wäre die Spieleranzahl die miteinander spielen können und schwups gings an zocken heimwerts.
Ist natürlich nur 1er von 100ten Tricks die man da anwenden kann solang kein geschultes, kann man jetzt nich sagen, aufmerksam gemachtes Personal an die Kassen setzt wird das auch ewig so weiter gehen.
Aber was zum lachen ist, ist das ich als ich das erste mal WoW kaufen wollte dies nciht bekamm (USK12, ich war 13 oda so) nur weil Internetkosten anfallen was meiner meinung nach richtiges handeln des Verkäufers war man sollte doch irgendwie einschrenken das zumidnest 12jährige dieses Spiel nicht spielen aber es ist ein irsinniger Teufelskreis weil amn heut zu tage wie oben erwähnt alles bekommt

mfg


----------



## Garziil (2. Dezember 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Es gab aber schon ziemlich kurz nach Release so eine komische Addon Sammlung (namen vergessen).



War das nit Cosmos? Später kam dann CT


----------



## Plattfusss (2. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin der Meinung, dass es schon von den PTR-Server abhängig ist das WoW für sehr viele Leute zu einfach geworden ist.

Um meine Theme zu untermauern:

Es mag schon sein, dass es schon relativ zu beginn von WoW diese testserver gegeben hat. Damals jedoch, gab es kaum Gilden, die sich Tag ein/Tag aus auf den testservern verbracht haben, vorallem nicht als geschlossene Gruppe, die gemeinsam den Content getestet haben. Heut zu tage geht jede halbwegs erfolgreiche Gilde mit 25-30 Mann auf diesen testserver und testet jeden Boss solange, bis dieser schon zum erscheinen auf den Liveservern quasi farmstatus ist , mal hier mal da kleine änderungen in der PTR-bekannten Taktik und evtl. Taktikeinweisung für jene Gildenmember, die nicht auf dem PTR zu den Best of 25 der Gilde gehören und schwupps sind die ersten 3-4 Bosse innerhalb von 1-3 tagen down.

Damals zu Classic gehörte ich zu der Top-HordeGilde auf meinem Server und bis Bc war ich persönlich nie und der großteil meiner ehemaligen Gilde kaum auf den Testservern unterwegs. Was dazu führte, dass manche Bossfights eben länger gedauert haben wie heute. Um einige Bosse zu nennen: Nefarian, Huhuran,Twins, Ouru und C`thun.

-Ach und wo ich gerade dabei bin von meinem Server zu reden..zu classic war jedem Spieler größtenteils nur wichtig, was die TopGilden bei der eigenen Fraktion und wenn man mal über den Tellerrand schaute maximal noch die TopGilden der Gegnerischen Fraktion erreicht hatten. Da hörte man "mal" von ForTheHorde oder Affenjungs, dass sie den ein oder anderen Boss vor uns gekillt hatten..mehr nicht. Heute vergleichen sich die Gilden mit anderen Gilden von ganzen anderen Servern über Europa hinaus.Das zeitliche Verständniss hat sich dadurch total verschoben.-


----------



## Lingol (2. Dezember 2009)

Hallo erstmal, 

Wegen dem 18+ für WOW es geht nicht darum bei diesem Verbot für minderjährige, das irgendwelche Kiddis da n scheiss in den Chat schreiben sondern Das es manche Leute gibt die davon Abhängig sind.


----------



## Larmina (2. Dezember 2009)

Ich sag mal so: Es liegt nicht wirklich an den Addons. Sicher kennen viele der hier anwesenden Healbot. Damals hatte Healbot noch wirklich diese Funktion. Es gab eine Schaltfläche und wenn man darauf geklickt hat wurde automatisch die passende Heilung auf das Ziel gewirkt (also große oder kleine)


----------



## MarZ1 (2. Dezember 2009)

verbieten wir den Ossis die überwanderung in den westen! dann entsteht auch sicherlich die DDR neu...alles klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Blizzard gibt doch selber die Addons die es früher gab, selber heraus: Outfitter, Questhelper(auf dem PTR), in wotlk steht wie sonst durch dealy boss mods wann ein boss eine wichtige fähigkeit zaubert udn sogar mit name dazu! früher wars das per addon das einem ein schädel auf dem kopf gezaubert hat!

also auch wenn blizzard das machen wollte, würde das kein sinn ergeben, da sie ja selber "addon" entwickeln und auf live server bringen(und nein ich will kein "mimi blizzard klaut die addons" usw. hören:/ )


----------



## Saberon (2. Dezember 2009)

oO

hab ich scheinbar doch was falsch gemacht, hät wohl doch eher "vote for close" schreiben sollen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Nein, hab nicht alles gelesen, nur den Topic und die ersten zeilen, warum.... weil das Forum von solchen Threads überschwemmt wird, es nie zu einer wirklichen, argumentar reichen Disskusion kommt und und und....
Allein auf mein "/close" (der war im übrigen auf den Thread bezogen nicht auf das Thema ) kamen 4 oder 5 Beiträge die nichts zur Sache tun.

Sonst schreib ich eigentlich nie sinnfreie Texte (kann man an meinem ForenTicker erkennen), aber wie oft kam das Thema AddOns schon zur Sprache.

In diesem Sinne........ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## l33r0y (2. Dezember 2009)

Keine Portsteine, keine Bg's (Vanilla) bzw keine Bg-Anmelder in den Hauptstädten und erst recht keine Worldwide-Anmeldfunktion, Flugpunkte musste man noch einzeln abfliegen, keine Flugmounts..ich könnte jetzt echt ne riesen Liste machen wieso WoW vom Spielinhalt NICHT besser war. Aber dennoch war es besser und meiner Meinung nach lag das zu 99% an der super Community. Kein lfg im Handel, hilfsbereit und nachsichtig etc.
Heute benimmt sich mehr als die Hälfte wie King Bob und beleidigen alles und jeden. Flamen wegen jeder Kleinigkeit rumm und selbst Neulinge werden in BSF etc. aufs übelste beleidigt wenn sie etwas nicht so machen wie es der Twink will... 
Aber zum Thema Addons. DBM und andere wichtige Addons gab es auch schon zu MC-Zeiten. Es ist definitiv leichter. 
Oder wie kannst du mir erklären das bei uns pdOk 25 random gegangen wird und auch fast immer clear ist?


----------



## rîppéx (2. Dezember 2009)

ich find nicht das früher alles besser war..z.B musste mann wenn mann aq40 wollte sau lange nach leuten suchen, und na klar wenn du nun pdok10/25 gehst musst du auch lang suchen usw. und finde addons eigentlich ganz ok als hilfe stellung z.B Dbm.. es hilft doch nur dem raid^^
das meine meinung^^


----------



## Lindhberg (2. Dezember 2009)

l33r0y schrieb:


> Keine Portsteine, keine Bg's (Vanilla) bzw keine Bg-Anmelder in den Hauptstädten und erst recht keine Worldwide-Anmeldfunktion, Flugpunkte musste man noch einzeln abfliegen, keine Flugmounts..ich könnte jetzt echt ne riesen Liste machen wieso WoW vom Spielinhalt NICHT besser war. Aber dennoch war es besser und meiner Meinung nach lag das zu 99% an der super Community. Kein lfg im Handel, hilfsbereit und nachsichtig etc.
> Heute benimmt sich mehr als die Hälfte wie King Bob und beleidigen alles und jeden. Flamen wegen jeder Kleinigkeit rumm und selbst Neulinge werden in BSF etc. aufs übelste beleidigt wenn sie etwas nicht so machen wie es der Twink will...
> Aber zum Thema Addons. DBM und andere wichtige Addons gab es auch schon zu MC-Zeiten. Es ist definitiv leichter.
> Oder wie kannst du mir erklären das bei uns pdOk 25 random gegangen wird und auch fast immer clear ist?




du gehst pdok 25 mit randoms und clearst? 
dann wird das aber ein sehr guter raidleiter sein der sich die spieler sehr genau ansieht / auswählt.....

da ich dir aber offen gesprochen nicht glaube: kannst mal arsenal o.ä. posten bitte?


----------



## Minastry (2. Dezember 2009)

> Es sind aber nicht nur die "Neuen" bei WoW - nein, es sind auch sehr oft "Alte",
> die zu überheblich gegenüber Neulingen geworden sind - die völlig vergessen,
> daß sie auch mal lvl 1 waren und nix wußten.
> Manche tun sogar so, sie wüßten alles - und wissen immer noch nischt.^^



Ehrlichgesagt ist es die einzige Tatsache die mich an dem Spiel stört. Dieses überhebliche mancher Leute. Meine Freundin spielt seit kurzer Zeit auch hin und wieder und weiß wirklich kaum von etwas Bescheid. Sie forstet sich einfach so durch Spiel (macht ja auch am meisten Spaß) und bei Unklarheiten fragt sie.

Wenn ich dann höre das sie als Lowbob und Kacknap bezeichnet wurde (wo sie selbst drüber lachen muss) weil sie kein Recount installiert hat, zu allem Überfluss das öfter vorkommt. Nur Rnd versteht sich. Ja, dann fragt man sich echt, was da vorm Computer verendet ist.


----------



## abe15 (2. Dezember 2009)

Jester schrieb:


> Hallo Community,
> 
> als ich gestern durch das Forum getigert bin, stiess ich natuerlich immer wieder auf
> die altbekannten "Frueher war alles besser" Threads.
> ...



Geh mal ein paar Hardmodes mein lieber. Du wirst dir wünschen, ein Addon zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bossmods sagen einem ja nicht, wann man wohin klicken muss, sie sagen einem, wass ein Boss eine Fähigkeit wieder einsetzen kann. 
Das muss ja nicht so sein, Bossmods können nur den Cooldown einer Fähigkeit anzeigen. Alternativ kannst du das natürlich auch im Kopf machen, aber dann schaffst du nichts anderes mehr^^
Beispiel: Anub'Arak 25er HM ohne Addon => Man weiß nicht, wann das nächste Untergraben kommt. Zieht man den Boss zu früh von der Eisfläche geht Schaden verloren und man schafft es evtl. nicht rechtzeitig in P3. Zieht man ihn zu spät runter gräbt er sich in der Eisfläche ein, löst diese sofort aus. In beiden Fällen ist die Folge: Ein umgehender Wipe.
Anderes Beispiel, selber Boss: Der schöne Frostdebuff. Alle 30sek. werden 6 zufällig Spieler betroffen und erleiden alle 3Sek 6k Schaden. Da man aufgrund der Bossmechanik nur ca 500-1000 Leben hat und der Debuff nach 3 Sek das nächste mal auslöst haben die Heiler exakt 3 Sek. Zeit alle Betroffenen um 6k Leben zu heilen. Wie zur Hölle will man ohne Addon rechtzeitig sehen, wer den Debuff hat?^^
Ich glaube das können nur wenige Heiler auf dieser Welt (auch wenn ich einige kenne, die es sicher könnten).


----------



## cheekoh (2. Dezember 2009)

Kleef schrieb:


> blizz sollte einfach malk nen classic-server erstellen ich hab den anfang leider nicht mit erlebt aber wen man so sachen hört das man früher im alteractal 12h gespielt hat wofür man heute vielleich 20-30min braucht oder das tarens mühle wochenlang ein einziges schlachtfeld war oder auch wie schwer man an sein erstes epic kamm, dann wär ich da auch gern dabei gewesen.




ihr immer mit euren bescheuerten classic-servern...SOWAS WIRD NIE KOMMEN..... wow entwickelt sich weiter...love it or hate it....
könnt kotzen wenn ich sowas lese...
ich persönlich hätte keinen bocki 12 stunden im bg zu hängen und definitiv auch keinen bock 40 mann für nen raid zu suchen bei dem nicht mal gesichert ist dass ich was von der beute krieg...


----------



## Larmina (3. Dezember 2009)

cheekoh schrieb:


> ihr immer mit euren bescheuerten classic-servern...SOWAS WIRD NIE KOMMEN..... wow entwickelt sich weiter...love it or hate it....
> könnt kotzen wenn ich sowas lese...
> ich persönlich hätte keinen bocki 12 stunden im bg zu hängen und definitiv auch keinen bock 40 mann für nen raid zu suchen bei dem nicht mal gesichert ist dass ich was von der beute krieg...


Die 12 Stunden BGs waren cool das muss man sagen. Auch das alte Alterac hatte viel mehr Charme. Die geschichte mit 40 Mann Raids steht wieder auf einem anderen Blatt. Gut es sah schon cool aus, wenn 40 Mann auf einem Platz standen und es dann endlich losging. Aber BIS es losging war es teilweise eine Qual und wenn es dann endlich los gegangen war, sah man manchmal nur Standbilder 
Hachja.. good old times 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber was ich definitiv nicht sehr vermisse ist das stundenlange farmen. Und wenn Leute sich heute über "ewiges farmen" beschweren können Leute die noch bei Tyrs Hand Scharlachrote gekillt haben, stunde um stunde um stunde eigentlich nur grinsen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pluto-X (3. Dezember 2009)

Ja das wäre mal was, weg mit den add-ons !!!!


----------



## Nexilein (3. Dezember 2009)

Diese Diskussion gab es schon 2005  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Plattfusss (3. Dezember 2009)

Kurz zum Thema:

Nein, es liegt definitiv nicht an den Addons. Das wurde zu genüge breitgetreten in diesem wie in tausend anderen Foren.

Kurzum:

Phrasenschwein Inc. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wachstum um des Wachstums willen ist die Ideologie der Krebszelle

-----

Soll heissen, dieses Thema wird hinlängst nur deswegen dauerhaft so breitgetreten, weil sich Threadersteller und alle die ihm recht geben sich selbst nicht eingestehen können, dass WoW ihnen keinen oder nur geringen Spaß bringt und sie nur deshalb noch weiter spielen und nörgeln das classic besser war als bisweilen erschiene Addons, weil sie sich einfach nicht loseisen können und besseres mit ihrer Zeit anfangen können.


Classic war schön, weils vor dem nichts vergleichbares gab. Jede Änderung im Spiel brachte entweder den Spielfluß oder die Serverperformens einen gewaltigen Schritt nach vorn. Wie oft sind die Instanzen-Server früher einfach so in Mc etc eingefroren und die server mussten neugestartet werden ->40mann Instanzen ftw..

Zum Release des Spieles `05 standen mindestens 80% der Spielergemeinde mit dem Spiel auf kriegsfuß (überspitzt dargestellt) weil man einfach keinen Plan hatte, wie die charaktere gespielt werden. Frag doch mal deine, dir bekannten "Veteranen", die NICHT an der Closed/open Beta von WoW teilgenommen haben, wie sie ihre ersten schritt bis lvl 60 gemeistert haben. Da wurde teilweise irgendwas im Talentbaum geskillt..weil das Icon so toll aussah oder weil der tooltext so toll geschrieben war. _Hier kann man auch schöne parallele zu manch lvl 80 char erkennen, der vorzugsweise von "Pro-gamern" - die WoW schon seit 5 Jahren spielen und sich ungern an ihre anfangszeit in Wow erinnern wollen- als Noobs bezeichnet wird_

WoW ohne Addons funktionierte schon ab spätestens Bwl nicht mehr. Firemaw wäre da nur ein Beispiel Wing Buffet ftw ohne Addon verdammt schwer für Offtanks den boss entsprechend im richtigen moment wegzutaunten falls beim Mt aus welchen gründen auch immer der feuerdebuff nicht austickt resp. der Mt durch den Wing Buffet nicht die aggro verliert.

Frag doch mal diverse Schurken oder Hunter, was sie teilweise in den 40er Raids gemacht haben..autoshot/autohit und afk. Und das waren nicht die einzigen Klassen..gut die hälfte hätte durchgehend afk gehen können ohne das es irgendwen gestört hätte. Kenne mindestens eine Person, die zu classic in Bwl 2 chars "gleichzeitig" gespielt hat.Mal war der eine char "afk", mal der andere. Es ist erst gar nicht aufgefallen, weil die chars von 2 Brüdern gespielt wurde zumindest eine gewisse zeit lang. Es ist durch zufall aufgeflogen und herausgekommen, dass er das schon gute 2 Monate so gemacht hat.


----------



## jeef (3. Dezember 2009)

Bin generell bei jedem Spiel gegen Addons... naja soviele gibts ja nicht aber fast jedes MMORPG was b2p ist hat welche....

Einfach nen schönes Standard UI und gut ist.... Aion zb. finde ich hat nen sehr gutes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larmina (3. Dezember 2009)

jeef schrieb:


> Bin generell bei jedem Spiel gegen Addons... naja soviele gibts ja nicht aber fast jedes MMORPG was b2p ist hat welche....
> 
> Einfach nen schönes Standard UI und gut ist.... Aion zb. finde ich hat nen sehr gutes
> 
> ...


Ich spiel auch noch mit dem Standard UI, allerdings halt so sachen wie DBM und Recount hab ich schon


----------



## Plattfusss (3. Dezember 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Ich spiel auch noch mit dem Standard UI, allerdings halt so sachen wie DBM und Recount hab ich schon



Und den restlichen Dingen, die Blizzard aus anderen Addons in ihre eigene UI eingebaut hat..


----------



## Larmina (3. Dezember 2009)

Plattfusss schrieb:


> Und den restlichen Dingen, die Blizzard aus anderen Addons in ihre eigene UI eingebaut hat..


Ja gut aber das lässt sich ja schwer verhindern oder?


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (3. Dezember 2009)

doof nur das die heutigen bosse alle um addons gebalanced sind und blizz inzwischen dazu übegangen ist ansagen und warnungen für bossskills alle selber einzubaun, damit manwieder von den addons wegkommt.

ohne addons und die blizz ansagen sind die meisten aktuellen boss nahezu unschaffbar schwer. außer ein mitglied des raids setzt sich mit zettel und stopuhr hin


----------



## Plattfusss (3. Dezember 2009)

Es liese sich schon verhindern, aber darauf wollte ich gar nicht hinaus.

ich wollte damit lediglich andeuten, dass div. Addons, die nun in der Blizzard-UI integriert sind, zu Classic-Zeiten noch über diverse "fremdanbieter" aka Curse genutzt wurden.

Um wieder auf das eigentliche Thema zurück zu kommen, das ja andeutete, dass Addons daran schuld seien, das WoW nicht mehr ist, was es früher war.


----------



## Shintuargar (3. Dezember 2009)

War die Classic-Community wirklich so toll, wie es hier immer gern dargestellt wird? Meiner Meinung nach nein. Ist euch schon einmal aufgefallen, dass die Freundlichkeit immer den Höhepunkt erreicht, sobald alle leveln müssen? Ist auch klar, man möchte Hilfe bei Gruppenquests, möchte in die Instanzen usw. Das selbe war auch bei Classic. Sobald der Großteil 60 war, und sich die ersten von der Ausrüstung vom Normalvolk abgehoben haben, fingen die ersten elitären Sprüche an. Für Instanzen wurde man freileich nicht nach DPS gefragt, da ging es nach der Anzahl der Epics, die man trug. Oder eben nach blauen Gegenständen. Und was erst los war, wenn jemand Bedarf auf einen Gegenstand anmeldete, der ihm nach der Meinung anderer nicht zustand. Die Anprangerungen im Hauptstadtchat ließen nicht lange auf sich warten.

LBRS, Scholo oder Stratholme konnte man zwischenzeitlich mit 10 Mann gehen (UBRS 15 Mann), wenn man nicht gerade Quests machen wollte. Aber auch da fing das Problem an, wer die Quests mit 5 Leuten machen wollte, erntete meistens nur "Nee, will da schnell durch. Brauche T0-Kappe". Ich kann mich noch gut an das Geheule erinnern, als Blizzard die Instanzen wieder auf 5 Spieler beschränkte (UBRS 10). Ich sehe da keinen Unterschied zu heute, geheult wurde auch damals, geflamed wurde auch damals, ninjagelooted wurde auch damals... Die Liste ließe sich fortführen. Nein, meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach zieht man sich heute an Vorfällen einfach viel mehr auf. 

Sorry für das Offtopic, Classic war eine interessante Zeit, für sich einzigartig. Aber wie diese Zeit hier manchmal glorifiziert wird, passt meiner Meinung nach nicht. Ich wünsche mir sogar, dass Blizzard Classicserver aufstellt. Ich bin mir sehr sicher, dass sich relativ schnell Ernüchterung einstellt und die Server verwaisen. Dieses Spielgefühl einer neuen Welt oder aber das erste Mal raiden lässt sich nicht wieder herstellen.


----------



## Darkblood-666 (3. Dezember 2009)

Man kann die Zeit nicht zurückdrehen und nein es war nicht so das es keine addons gab auch bosstaktiken gab es schon, es lag eher daran das eine andere Mentalität von den Spielern Vorlag. WoW´s jüngste Kundschaft bestand noch aus echten Lorefreaks und richtigen Rpg Spielern sowie Fantasyhardlinern zum grösstenteil. Auch waren nicht so verdammt viele Leute da.
Allerdings hat der Erfolg des Spiels und die Werbemaschienerie dann zu BC Release auch ein völlig anderes Publikum auf WoW aufmerksam gemacht und viele davon waren der Community nicht gerade zuträglich. Das hat sich dann auch auf das Spiel ausgewirkt weil plötzlich nicht mehr mit blizzard zusammengearbeitet wurde sondern vielmehr nur noch von Blizzard gefordert wurde.
Der Umgangston in den öffentlichen Channels war ein guter Indikator an dem man den Verfall der Community und des Spiels erkennen konnte. Heute hat man beinahe den Eindruck es geht nicht mehr ums miteinander spielen als vielmehr darum gegeneinander zu spielen. Das gemeinsame Interesse an dem Spiel hat weniger Gewicht erhalten als das Konkurenzdenken.
WoW ist zum Trend geworden und zum Mainstream das ist immer negativ für die frühe Fanbase. Das kann man auch sehr schön bei ehemaligen Underground Musikrichtungen beobachten.
Fragt mal nen Cradle of Filth hörer von 1993 was er von der Entwicklung der Band und ihren Charterfolgen hält.

Was die addons betrifft sollte man auch unterscheiden. Ich für meinen Teil habe seit jeher kosmetische addons benutzt um mein Interface optisch an meine Bedürfnisse anzupassen. Als ehemaliger Klicker fand ich die Positionierung der Standard Aktionsleisten immerschon unzumutbar weil die langen Mauszeigerwege mich zu sehr vom Geschehen auf dem Bildschirm ablenkten. Das ist auch nur ein Beispiel.

Auch liegt es am Spieler selbst inwiefern er Addons wie Questhelper nutzt. Ich nutze Questhelper und ähnliche addons erst sobald ich einen Twink Level und soweit die Gebiete schon gut kenne. So kann ich noch selbst entdecken und mich auch ruhig mal verlaufen dabei. Beim Twink geht es mir nicht mehr so sehr um Story und Abenteuer den level ich lieber möglichst schnell hoch.

Ein Verbot von Addons im Allgemeinem würde mich auf jedenfall vergraulen und die Entwicklung des Spiels in Sachen Benutzerfreundlichen UI stark bremsen.


----------



## Darkblood-666 (3. Dezember 2009)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> War die Classic-Community wirklich so toll, wie es hier immer gern dargestellt wird? Meiner Meinung nach nein. Ist euch schon einmal aufgefallen, dass die Freundlichkeit immer den Höhepunkt erreicht, sobald alle leveln müssen? Ist auch klar, man möchte Hilfe bei Gruppenquests, möchte in die Instanzen usw. Das selbe war auch bei Classic. Sobald der Großteil 60 war, und sich die ersten von der Ausrüstung vom Normalvolk abgehoben haben, fingen die ersten elitären Sprüche an. Für Instanzen wurde man freileich nicht nach DPS gefragt, da ging es nach der Anzahl der Epics, die man trug. Oder eben nach blauen Gegenständen. Und was erst los war, wenn jemand Bedarf auf einen Gegenstand anmeldete, der ihm nach der Meinung anderer nicht zustand. Die Anprangerungen im Hauptstadtchat ließen nicht lange auf sich warten.
> 
> LBRS, Scholo oder Stratholme konnte man zwischenzeitlich mit 10 Mann gehen (UBRS 15 Mann), wenn man nicht gerade Quests machen wollte. Aber auch da fing das Problem an, wer die Quests mit 5 Leuten machen wollte, erntete meistens nur "Nee, will da schnell durch. Brauche T0-Kappe". Ich kann mich noch gut an das Geheule erinnern, als Blizzard die Instanzen wieder auf 5 Spieler beschränkte (UBRS 10). Ich sehe da keinen Unterschied zu heute, geheult wurde auch damals, geflamed wurde auch damals, ninjagelooted wurde auch damals... Die Liste ließe sich fortführen. Nein, meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach zieht man sich heute an Vorfällen einfach viel mehr auf.
> 
> Sorry für das Offtopic, Classic war eine interessante Zeit, für sich einzigartig. Aber wie diese Zeit hier manchmal glorifiziert wird, passt meiner Meinung nach nicht. Ich wünsche mir sogar, dass Blizzard Classicserver aufstellt. Ich bin mir sehr sicher, dass sich relativ schnell Ernüchterung einstellt und die Server verwaisen. Dieses Spielgefühl einer neuen Welt oder aber das erste Mal raiden lässt sich nicht wieder herstellen.




Da hast du Zweifellos nicht ganz Unrecht das muss ich zugeben, allerdings war das Ausmaß der negativen Erfahrungen bei weitem nicht so wie Heute. Jedenfals nicht auf meinem Heimatserver.


----------



## Plattfusss (3. Dezember 2009)

Zu Classic gabs eben kaum Spieler aus anderen MMO`s und vergleichbare MMO`s gabs zu der Zeit auch nur sehr wenige. Heute kann man dutzende MMO`s mit WoW (oder andersrum) vergleichen und kann ebenfalls auf gut 5 Jahre WoW zurückblicken, was die Wahrnehmung doch sehr trügen kann.

Das Gefühl zu Classic war natürlich wesentlich angenehmer wie heute. Früher sind 40Mann nach nem Bosskill nahezu zeitgleich in Ohnmacht gefallen, weil sie ihr Glück nicht fassen konnten..sowas erlebt man heute nur noch selten oder gar nicht mehr - Boss ist tot..wann kommt neuer Content?

Früher war alles neu und so gut wie jeder Spieler hat sich die Zeit genommen sein Umfeld wahr zu nehmen. heute rusht man nur noch durch die unterschiedlichen Zonen um so schnell wie möglich max. LvL zu erreichen (Char- und ItemLvL) und da ist es egal, ob ein Addon raus kommt und es einen neuen Kontinent mit x neuen Gebieten zu erforschen gilt oder ob man zum x-ten mal durch Stranglethorn läuft um seinen xten twink zu lvln, das Gefühl bleibt gleich.


----------



## Narijadrow (3. Dezember 2009)

Also das classic gefühl herzustellen mit heutigen chars geht nicht - charfertigkeiten sind heut schon in der alten welt völlig imba .... die trees geben heut viel mehr überlegenheit her als es damals möglich war .... fertigkeiten und ihre anwendung waren damals anders .... und dann was die instanzen bzw die raids angeht wurde der schwierigkeits grad in einem prepatch zum kommenden addon erheblich abgesenkt genau wie vorhergehende nerfs in instanzen auch eingearbeitet sind von daher lässt sich mit der heutigen version nicht annähernd die herausforderung sowie das gefühl von classic herstellen ....- genau wie zig elitemobs in der weltgeschichte und die ewigen gruppenqs wo man teilweise je nach klasse und level wirklich aufgeschmissen war wenn man alleine oder nur zu zweit etwas angehen wollte -da brauchte es schon richtiges charhandling und den einzatz der kontrollfertigkeiten um so manche sache solo zu machen - für mich hatte das alles seinen reiz ich mag es nicht wie es heute abläuft das alles im nu im staub liegt und mit nem aktiven brauchbaren raidcontent von 2 ganzen inis wenn man ulduar noch mag dann 3 find ich die zustände heute im vergleich zu bc wirklich langweilig - hardmodes hin oder her - erfolge interessieren mich null - mich interessiert nur das abschneiden des raids - und ob der gut oder schlecht war oder ob wir ne haarige situation gemeistert haben das kann mein verstand auch ohne künstliche herausforderung vom system vorgegeben erfassen ... - 
meiner meinung nach war bc das beste mittelding - hc inis waren zwar auch mit highend chars auch kein thema aber waren für die allgemeinheit immerhin eine sache die ihre aufmerksamkeit fesselte und forderte und das angebot der inis war recht reichhaltig farmen hielt sich in grenzen und mit brauchbaren freunden war auch das rufgefarme was am anfang recht beschwerlich war auch erträglich- und es gab auch da schon inis die klein und fix gingen und halt welchte mit mehr zeitlichen anspruch da war eigentlich alles bei... -raids waren gut aufeinander aufgebaut und es war eigentlich auch für jedermann was dabei und man hatte halt ein bisschen auswahl an raids 
und das war nachdem classic voll da war eben auch der fall - genau sowas wie die weltbosse - das war halt damals noch ein richtiges spektakel zu anfangszeiten später ließ deren bedeutung ja etwas nach und heute sind sie nicht mehr vorhanden .... schade war früher eine gute sache... 

die commnunity war im großen und ganzen zugänglicher .... und auch wie schon jemand sagte beim leveln hilfsbereiter (wobei dies auch gefördert wurde durch gruppenqs und elitemobs) - allerdings beim raiden später wenns um loot ging war es halt von vorteil in einer gilde mit einer etablierten hackordnung zu sein ansonsten musste man sich schonmal aufregen wenn da was weggewürfelt wurde und man unter den zig leuten im raid vielleicht der war der es hätte am ehesten gebrauchen können .... 
der raidorganisationsaufwand war manchmal enorm und der raid selbst sehr zeitintensiv da war nix mit ich bin mal eben in 40 mins durch pdk oder so sondern wenns gut lief vielleicht in 4stunden usw ... die nervigen eq checks und das hirnrissige dmg gepose und das fixe leaven eines raids war damals nicht so stark ausgeprägt .... denn wenn man die gelegenheit hatte in einen guten raid zu kommen wollte man die id schon bis zum ende spielen - das setzte vorraus das man sich an termine hält absprachen einhält und das man seinen kleinen beitrag im raid auch abliefert auch dann wenn man schlechtes eq hat - man wollte sich ja schließlich verbessern und man wurde ja trotzdem gebraucht weil es oftmals auch auf charbezogene fertigkeiten ankam .... nicht so wie heute wo man eventuell nen schami braucht weils antifear gift etc totem halt nice is oder kampfrausch halt richtig gut reinhaut und das war es dann aber auch schon was man heute vielleicht mal braucht - das war damals halt interessanter gefächert ... cc und andere fertigkeiten waren damals halt pflicht heute is es ja nur noch nice to have falls man ausnahmsweise mal was nich in 5seks umzergen kann .... und diese vielfalt kann man schwerlich wieder herstellen .... 
ich würd glatt sagen damals waren zwar viele spieler auch schon itemgeil aber das lag an dem aufwand den man leisten musste um ein gewisses item zu bekommen von daher war der stolz berechtigt ....  und auch wenn man nichts bekam war man stolz dabei gewesen zu sein und es geschafft zu haben .... - heute wenn einer was nicht bekommt muss ja meist ein ersatzspieler her weil der erste den raid verlassen hat ... kein sportsgeist mehr.... nur noch diablo in 3d schnell monster moschen und loot abgreifen das war es dann... und kein erfolgserlebnis mehr weil eigentlich nix mehr groß schwer is .... das einzige was schwer is is halt 10 bzw 25 leute zusammenzubekommen die am ball bleiben ... und wenn die dann noch die 1 2 sachen die man in den hardmodes beachten muss nicht noch ignorieren dann haste ja schon fast gewonnen... -die community wird geformt von den herausforderungen ... sind die zu niedrig ist auch der zusammenhalt niedrig sind sie hoch is der zusammenhalt stark - das ist nicht nur in der onlinegamingwelt so ... und da war classic zwar nicht grundlegend anders aber ein ganzes stück besser als heute .... 

wie man es dreht und wendet - classic war sicher nicht in allem besser aber wow hatte schon bessere zeiten ... und das spielerische niveau genau wie das der community waren meiner meinung nach damals deutlich besser - das spiel an sich hat es einfach verlangt das die leute sich mehr zusammenreissen  - heute ist die definition von TEAM=toll ein anderer macht es.... und nicht mehr Wir haben was geschafft... - das sind dann heute die ausnahmen ... 
mir persöhnlich fehlt am meisten die vielfältigkeit und abwechslung die es früher gab - sicher auch da war die ini/raid anzahl begrenzt zu anfang auch sehr stark ... aber heute gibt es sage und schreibe 2 inis von wert .... - ony und pdk der rest ist halt überflüssig allenfalls noch ulduar je nach ausrüstung die man da halt noch so mitnehmen kann gibt ja einige teile die gut sind- dann gibbet noch ganz super pdk reloaded mit dem "o" zwischen d und k bosse etwas interessanter gestaltet aber auch hier gehtz meistens schon mitn random raid rein 
und wenn die leutz der sprache mächtig sind auch sehr erfolgreich....  ich hoffe cataclysm geht einwenig mehr in richtung vielfalt - mehr anspruch und wird vielleicht ein mix aus bc/classic/wotlk - denn jeder abschnitt hatte gute seiten ... wotlk die besten technischen neuerungen und interessanteres design der welt ... die hauptqreihe nimmt man auch als storyline war nicht so wie früher wo man sich eher ausserhalb einer storyline bewegte... wtf? story? .... gabs vielleicht mal zum nachlesen auf fanseiten ansonsten war es das ^^ die qs hat man grad so gemacht wie es am bequemsten war und texte nur gelesen um das target daraus zu entnehmen....

also mein fazit is classic und bc waren spielerisch am interessantesten und von der commnunity am angenehmsten allerdings ist wotlk vom design der welt und dem drumherum sowie einiger techniken am besten... wenn die chars nicht so schnell so overpowered wären dann wäre wotlk richtig gut ... aber dem ist leider nicht so die itemlvlsprünge sind zu krass


----------



## Marui (3. Dezember 2009)

Addons verbieten wäre der schnelle Tot für WoW.


----------



## Vudis (3. Dezember 2009)

Marui schrieb:


> Addons verbieten wäre der schnelle Tot für WoW.


/sign
gerade in pd(o)k und gerade für die healer (oben wurde genannt warum)

und gebt nicht viel auf die "classic war alles besser" rumschreier, denn die meisten davon, vermute ich, haben selber nie classic gespielt sondern schreien nur schön alles nach
klar war classic toll aber es gab auch weniger tolle sachen

die addons verbieten wäre quatsch und die gründe nochmal aufzulisten auch also lass ichs^^
was wow attraktiver machen würde wären mehr "richtige" raids und keine 30m-1h events wie pd(o)k
das was damals besser war ist das raids noch richtige raids waren, also man selbst das gefühl hatte wirklich in einem schlachtzug zu sein um sich epischen herausforderungen zu stellen
heute geht man nur mehr raiden weils schöne lila items gibt, früher hats ewig gedauert bis ein kompletter schlachtzug voll episch war (wenns denn überhaupt je der fall war) heute geht das sogar schon mit heros (hälfte des equips aus pdc)

wie gesagt erstmal nachdenken bevor man hier mit vorschlägen um sich wirft die wow "besser" machen sollen


----------



## Thewizard76 (3. Dezember 2009)

TheCelina schrieb:


> Ne Altersfreigabe ab 18 Jahren wäre Sinnvoller. Einige Bosse sind ohne Addons nicht machbar, bzw. wären nicht machbar wenn WoW nicht einige Funktionen bekannter Addons "geklaut" hätte.


Jeder Boss ist auch ohne Addon machbar.
Vor jeder der Boss Fähigkeiten kommt eine bestimmte Animation oder ein Soundfile.
Wenn die Leute wieder mehr auf den Bildschirm schauen würden anstatt auf die Addon Anzeige dann würde das auch wieder gehen.
Wer aber meint das man Brain AFK gehen kann und alles wird dank Addon gut der hat sich getäuscht.
Wegen solcher Leute sind wir letztens bei den Twins im 25er nicht weiter gekommen.
Aber mein Addon hat gesagt das ich wechseln soll. Und was war? Sie hatten von weiss auf schwarz gewechselt und haben den vollen Schaden abbekommen.
Nach 3 Std. und wer weiss wie vielen Neueinladungen bin ich dann auch mal gegangen.

P.S. Wer sich immer noch fragt warum die Leute gehen ohne sich zu verabschieden der sollte mal erleben was passiert wenn man ehrlich sagt warum man geht.
Das ist mir passiert.

P.P.S. Leute schaut Euch das Spiel auch wieder an und seht was wann passiert dann klappt das alles viel besser. Als Tank kann ich auch nicht Brain AFK gehen. Es hängen zu viele virtuelle Leben daran das ich schnell und richtig reagiere.


----------



## LordofDemons (3. Dezember 2009)

früher war ES nicht alles besser früher haben einfach nicht so viele leute gemotzt und schlechte laune verbreitet :/


----------



## Larmina (3. Dezember 2009)

Narijadrow schrieb:


> meiner meinung nach war bc das beste mittelding - hc inis waren zwar auch mit highend chars auch kein thema aber waren für die allgemeinheit immerhin eine sache die ihre aufmerksamkeit fesselte und forderte und das angebot der inis war recht reichhaltig farmen hielt sich in grenzen und mit brauchbaren freunden war auch das rufgefarme was am anfang recht beschwerlich war auch erträglich- und es gab auch da schon inis die klein und fix gingen und halt welchte mit mehr zeitlichen anspruch da war eigentlich alles bei... -raids waren gut aufeinander aufgebaut und es war eigentlich auch für jedermann was dabei und man hatte halt ein bisschen auswahl an raids
> und das war nachdem classic voll da war eben auch der fall - genau sowas wie die weltbosse - das war halt damals noch ein richtiges spektakel zu anfangszeiten später ließ deren bedeutung ja etwas nach und heute sind sie nicht mehr vorhanden .... schade war früher eine gute sache...
> 
> also mein fazit is classic und bc waren spielerisch am interessantesten und von der commnunity am angenehmsten allerdings ist wotlk vom design der welt und dem drumherum sowie einiger techniken am besten... wenn die chars nicht so schnell so overpowered wären dann wäre wotlk richtig gut ... aber dem ist leider nicht so die itemlvlsprünge sind zu krass


Kann ich soweit ganz gut unterschreiben. Meiner Meinung nach war BC einfach zu bunt, sonst wäre es vom Content sicher spitze gewesen aber jedesmal wenn man auf den Bildschirm guckt vor blinkenden Pixeln in Instanzen/Raids und an Rüstungen nicht mehr zu wissen wo oben und unten ist.. leider etwas schade vom design her


----------



## Anburak-G (3. Dezember 2009)

Thewizard76 schrieb:


> Jeder Boss ist auch ohne Addon machbar.



Absolut richtig!

Ich selbst verwende als einzig in die Spielmechanikeingreifendes Addon: Grid....

Aber auch nur ,weil ich es übersichtlicher (kleiner) als das hauseigene finde^^

DBM, BigWigs?

Schon lange nicht mehr auf dem Rechner, da man auch ohen sie erkennen kann wann, was, wo, wie passiert.

Ist aber Gefühls/Geschmacksache ob man sie braucht oder nicht.

BTT:

Von einem Verbot halte ich nichts, da sich das Mimimi dann lediglich von "Zu leicht" auf "Zu schwer" ändern würde^^

Und früher war nicht alles besser, es war nur alles neu und die Leute hatten weniger Zeit sich über alles aufzuregen ;-)


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (3. Dezember 2009)

Netter Beitrag

doch eins versteh ich nicht.... ich hab mit classic angefangen und hatte auch damals schon addons, teilweise sogar viel krassere als heute, nur leider wurden die ja im nachhinein dann verboten....

und btw..... zu bc zeiten gabs auch addons genau wie heute, doch bc hat einfach mehr spass gemacht..... also liegt des nicht an den addons sondern am content selber. aus dem neuen patch 3.3 erwarte ich mir eh nix.... wird wieder ne casualinnie


----------



## Lari (3. Dezember 2009)

Alle Bosse ohne Addon ist Quatsch.
Ohne gescheite Anzeige der durchdringenden Kälte bei Anubarak in der PdoK stirbt immer jemand, weil man in den paar Sekunden bis zum Tick garantiert im StandardUI nicht jeden findet und geheilt bekommt.

Addons als die Wurzel allen Übels anzusehen ist Quatsch...


----------



## Rolandos (3. Dezember 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Alle Bosse ohne Addon ist Quatsch.
> Ohne gescheite Anzeige der durchdringenden Kälte bei Anubarak in der PdoK stirbt immer jemand, weil man in den paar Sekunden bis zum Tick garantiert im StandardUI nicht jeden findet und geheilt bekommt.
> 
> Addons als die Wurzel allen Übels anzusehen ist Quatsch...



Die Addons sind die Wurzel des übels und es geht ohne Addons.  PDK z.B. ist völlig ohne zu spielen. 
Omen braucht man nicht.
Recount braucht man nicht.
Bosmod braucht man nicht, schließlich sieht man wenn der Avatar von Flammen umgeben oder in sonstigen bunten Klecksen steht.
Mobmap/Questhelper  braucht man auch nicht, eigendlich ist in den Aufgaben recht gut beschrieben wo man hin muss, nur ein wenig lesen ist notwendig, dauert natürlich ein wenig länger als ein Klick, mit der sofort die Position der Questaufgabe ausgegeben wird. Das ist natürlich, für so manchen hier, der nicht mal schreiben kann, sehr einfach.
Karten aufdecken, und mitloggen von Erzen/Blumen auch nicht, die findet man auch so.

Also das einzige wirklich sinnvolle Addon ist, das mit der Taschenverwaltung. 

Wer mit der StandartUI, nicht heilen kann, ist halt ein schlechter Heiler, na gut, OK 25 Leute im Blick zu behalten ist nicht unbedingt einfach, aber 10 ist machbar.  

Bin auch der Meinung, ohne Addons wird WoW wieder wesendlich interessanter, und schwieriger. 
Aber leider können die meisten Spieler ebend nicht spielen und sind auf z.B. Bossmods angewiesen, besonders die die hier rummaulen WoW ist zu leicht. Ich wette ohne Addons währen sie noch nicht full "Twas weis ich"


----------



## Lari (3. Dezember 2009)

Rolandos schrieb:


> Wer mit der StandartUI, nicht heilen kann, ist halt ein schlechter Heiler, na gut, OK 25 Leute im Blick zu behalten ist nicht unbedingt einfach, aber 10 ist machbar.


Du willst mir erzählen, dass man ohne gescheite Anzeige des von mir genannten Beispiels als guter Heiler es trotzdem schafft?
Man hat 3 Sekunden Reaktionszeit. In dieser Zeit muss man im Standard UI zumindest den ersten betroffenen Spieler finden und einen Heal durchbringen, den zweiten Spieler ausfindig machen und auch da noch einen Heal unterbringen.
Im 25er wird es noch schlimmer, da hat man zwar mehr Heiler, aber da sterben garantiert die Leute weg, weil dort auch das 3 Sekunden Zeitfenster gilt und die Heiler noch mehr Spieler im Auge haben müssten.

Das ohne Toten zu schaffen ist Glücks-Spiel, ohne Addons jedenfalls. Denn Encounter werden designed mit dem Hintergedanken, dass auch mit Addons der Encounter nicht zu leicht ist.


----------



## Ulthras (29. Juni 2010)

Das ist keine Thread-Nekromantie.
Ich spreche mich auch für ein Verbot von AddOns aus, und damit meine ich auch, dass Blizz sie nicht übernehmen soll, wie z.B. mit ihrem neuen Questsystem... Denn die Leute, die rumheulen, weil es zu leicht ist, haben Raids nur mit AddOns wie BossMod geschafft... probiert es ohne und seht dann, ob es zu leicht ist... Nicht nur Blizz, auch die AddOns vereinfachen das Spiel immens!


----------



## Nerolon (29. Juni 2010)

wie man merkt das du erst seit wotlk spielst wenn du sagst verbot aller addons ^^ 

als ich das gelesen habe musst ich lachen 

40iger raids waren nicht so toll wie es sich anhört... fals du noch daran denkst...


----------



## Malis23 (29. Juni 2010)

Ulthras schrieb:


> Das ist keine Thread-Nekromantie.
> Ich spreche mich auch für ein Verbot von AddOns aus, und damit meine ich auch, dass Blizz sie nicht übernehmen soll, wie z.B. mit ihrem neuen Questsystem... Denn die Leute, die rumheulen, weil es zu leicht ist, haben Raids nur mit AddOns wie BossMod geschafft... probiert es ohne und seht dann, ob es zu leicht ist... Nicht nur Blizz, auch die AddOns vereinfachen das Spiel immens!



doch it's nekro !!einself


----------



## Ulthras (29. Juni 2010)

Nerolon schrieb:


> wie man merkt das du erst seit wotlk spielst wenn du sagst verbot aller addons ^^
> 
> als ich das gelesen habe musst ich lachen
> 
> 40iger raids waren nicht so toll wie es sich anhört... fals du noch daran denkst...




http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-achievements.xml?r=Frostmourne&cn=Ulthras&gn=Burn+in+Hell


Achte auf den ganz untersten Erfolg... "Wappenrock des Beschützers" und sag mir nochmal ich spiele erst seit Wotlk-.-


----------



## HomieJay (29. Juni 2010)

Das "alte" WoW war nicht schwerer ... man musst nur viel viel mehr Zeit investieren um den ganzen Content zu sehen. Wotlk hat mit Abstand die schwersten Bosse die es je gab, siehe Yoog 0 oder LK 25Hero. Daran kommen nicht mal wirklich KJ und Muru. Und wie schon gesagt, Classic ... lol ein Witz zu heute eigentlich ... es war nur Zeitaufwendig, was aber auch das "schöne" am alten WoW war. Episch wird ein RPG erst, wenn man das Gefühl des unerreichbaren hat, ein Gefühl - das etwas eine Ewigkeit gedauert hat ... Leider hat Blizzard aber die "Zielgruppe" geändert, und ist auch Casuals aus. Und für die muss alles schnell schnell zack zack gogo gehen. Außerdem haben 90% der WoW Spieler frühr einfach so schlecht gespielt und deshalb kam es einem so schwer vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 viele machen das heute aber auch^^

Ich persönlich benutze DXE, aber wirklich draufschauen tu ich nie. Ich könnte sogar komplett ohne Bossmod spielen.

Wenn es ein Verbot von Addons gäbe, würden ca. 90% der Heiler aufhören Heiler zu spielen, weil mit Standart UF heilen eine Quall ist.

Da Blizz weiter auf den "breiten Markt" aus ist, wird es ein Verbot von Addons nie geben.

Wer Addons nicht mag, soll ohne spielen und nicht rumflamen ...


----------



## Zodttd (29. Juni 2010)

Ihh ich bin ein Threadnekromant!
Verbrennt mich, bitte!


----------



## Werni84 (29. Juni 2010)

/signt nur zu spass ^^ wäre super zu sehen wie die heiler ohne healbot etc spielen würden da würde zwar zum Foremflam werden etc und keine sau würde mehr heilen wollen ^^ 
Blizz sollte mal ne addon freie woche einführen ^^ un dafür archivments vergeben ^^ wäre doch mal luistig ^^


----------



## Ulthras (29. Juni 2010)

HomieJay schrieb:


> Wenn es ein Verbot von Addons gäbe, würden ca. 90% der Heiler aufhören Heiler zu spielen, weil mit Standart UF heilen eine Quall ist.
> 
> Da Blizz weiter auf den "breiten Markt" aus ist, wird es ein Verbot von Addons nie geben.
> 
> Wer Addons nicht mag, soll ohne spielen und nicht rumflamen ...



Ich heile ohne jedes AddOn erfolgreich...
Und einfach keine AddOns benutzen geht nicht, fängt doch schon mit der GS-Pest an, jeder erwartet, das man es hat. 
Ähnlich wie bei Omen für die Tanks. Damit also alle Spieler auf dem gleichen Stand sind sollte man AddOns verbieten(zumindest diese unterstützenden wie BossMod), denn wenn WoW nicht ohne AddOns fremder Autoren funktioniert, ist das ein Armutszeugnis für Blizz. Es würde nur zeigen, dass sie alleine nichts hinkriegen.


----------



## knochenhand (29. Juni 2010)

PreBc war einfach nur extrem farm intensiv, das hat am meisten zeit gekostet. 
Flask+Elixere+pots food und dann noch viel gold, als heiler war ich füher immer
total pleite.
Bc war es sehr schwierig an das gear zukommen, erst mit den markenhändlern
ging das dann.
LK jetzt gibts das gaer sehr leicht, dafür sind die leute total unerfahren und
verstehen viele sachen garnicht....

hat alles vor und nach teile. BC mit ZA war mit am Besten.

mfg


----------



## MasterXoX (29. Juni 2010)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> 100 % /sign
> 
> 
> Es gibt auch* Kiddys* die 18+ sind




Nennens wir einfach mal geistig zurückgebliebende leute ok?^^


----------



## Urst (29. Juni 2010)

Vudis schrieb:


> erstmal nachdenken


empfehle ich dem Troll der den Treed erstellt hat und all denen die sich damit auseinander setzen.... einfach nur lächerlich


----------



## Braamséry (29. Juni 2010)

HomieJay schrieb:


> Das "alte" WoW war nicht schwerer ... man musst nur viel viel mehr Zeit investieren um den ganzen Content zu sehen. Wotlk hat mit Abstand die schwersten Bosse die es je gab, siehe Yoog 0 oder LK 25Hero. Daran kommen nicht mal wirklich KJ und Muru.



Ich weiß ja net ob du Kil'jaeden oder Archimonde (pre-"nerf") mal probiert hast.

So finde ich aber den LK Hero nicht so schwer wie Kil'jaeden. Klar, er wird schwer, weil man wenig trys hätte. Aber wenn man schon bei SK Gaming bei Kil'jaeden bei 400 Trys lag und beim LK ca bei der Hälfte, frag ich mich ob Kil net doch schwerer awr.
Genauso war Archimonde extrem schwer. Nihilum hatte Archimonde 12 und Illidan 19 Tage vor der zweiten legion down. 

War nun Nihilum gut?
Der Boss schlecht, weil nihilum ihn schnell hatte?
Oder der Boss schwer, weil die anderen so lange gebraucht haben?
Oder die anderen schlecht?

Besonders heftig war nun auch Vashj.
Nihilum legte sie anfangs per Zufall durch nen Bug. Und später wurde sie (den offi killtermin von nihilum habe ich leider net) erst über einen Monat später gelegt.
Diese Bosse waren schwer. 
Die Instanzen dazu genauso.
Vergleich das mal mit Heute.

Wann lag Yogg-Saron zum ersten mal? Nicht im HM. Man kann sich ja immer rantesten statt ihn gleich schwer zu haben. Das ist nicht das Gleiche.
Wann lag Algalon?
Wann lag, oh Wunder, Anub'arak?
Wann lag (mit Begrenzung) der LK?

Du kannst den Schwierigkeitsgrad von BC nicht mit Wotlk vergleichen. Und wenn man es versuchen würde, würde Wotlk verlieren.

Alles drumrum, wie Heros, trägt nur nochmehr dazu bei.


----------



## iXEd (29. Juni 2010)

ein verbot aller addons xD

sag mal welche klasse spielst du eigentlich?

ich könnte fast wetten das du ein DD bist...

spiel mal nen heiler, weißt du wie nützlich es ist den ganzen raid im auge zu haben?

wer verflucht oder vergiftet ist, oder wen man jetz unbedingt heilen muss (z.B beim 2ten PdK boss)...

oder z.B BigWings ist eigentlich auch nicht wegzudenken...


----------



## Cazor (29. Juni 2010)

Lenay schrieb:


> Ohne jegliche Addons zu spielen ist eigentlich schwachsinnig,weil Blizzard sich eh zwischendurch mal nen gutes rauspickt und es komplett ins' Spiel implementiert.



so siehts aus. 
Auch wenn ich ein classic - Fan bin und einen classic Char habe, ich habe keinerlei Böcke, ohne addons zu spielen. Was solln das bringen? Frust?
Ja ich ahne, worauf das hinausläuft. Als man das erste Mal nach einer Frage die Antwort: "Geh zu buffed, da steht alles" bekommen hat, war angeblich der eigentliche Spielspass dahin. Man muss ja nicht. 

Ich hab ne Idee. Setz mal diesen Vorschlag ins Blizz Vorschlagsforum und schau, wie die Reaktionen sind. Da ist zumindest ein Vorschlag an die richtige Adresse gebracht.
Link: Vorschläge


----------



## Tikume (29. Juni 2010)

iXEd schrieb:


> spiel mal nen heiler, weißt du wie nützlich es ist den ganzen raid im auge zu haben?



Nützlich und notwendig sind zwei verschiedene Dinge. In anderen MMO's klappt es auch ohne diese Addons.

Natürlich wird ein allgemeines Addon-Verbot in Wow niemals kommen.


----------



## Ulthras (29. Juni 2010)

Tja, es ist halt auch Blizz Schuld, aber wenn sie unterstützende AddOns verbieten würden würde das Spiel schwerer werden... komfortablen Shit könnte Blizz dann ja selbst noch mit einbauen, aber dieses ganze unterstützende wie DeadlyBossMod muss raus, um wieder mehr Schwierigkeit und so mehr episches Gefühl reinzukriegen... 

Auch sollte vermieden werden, dass noch lange vor Patch-Release ein Guide und damit die Komplettlösung für nen Boss erscheint... So macht WoW doch gar keinen Spaß mehr, aber die Community will ja sowieso nur Fööööörst schreien können... Um Spaß gehts bei WoW schon lange nicht mehr... Und das das stimmt merkt mand aran, dass sich Blizz daran hält, wie eben mit Guides und AddOns beschrieben...


----------



## Zuraxx (29. Juni 2010)

*3 Sachen zum Thread:
*
Addon´s verbieten ist schwachsinn, da durch sie überhaupt das Gefühl eines "eigenen" Interface´s gibt, das nur du hast!

Ne Altersfreigabe ab 16 wäre etwas Sinnvoll, da dann Blizzard nicht jeden Blödsinn der auch nur im geringsten anstößig ist, rauspatchen müsste, wie z.b. die rosa Elekk´s vor SW, aber dann würde Blizzard glaube ich auch viele Spieler verlieren:/

Ein richtiges "Classic" feeling, würde ich bei den alten "Denglisch" bekommen, wo noch Ironforge statt eisenschmiede war, oder Undercity statt Unterstadt war, und kein dämliches 
"Englisch-Packet" runterladen muss. 

Edit: Ein Newbie, der gerade angefangen hat WoW zu spielen, wird auch ein episches Gefühl erleben wenn er die ganze Zeit in einem Fast totem Ort questet, und dann auf einmal nach Stormwind muss. Ehrlich, wer WoW nicht mehr spielt um Spaß zu haben, sollte eine "Kleine" Pause einlegen, den rat würde ich allen Icc Hm Raider ans Herz legen.


----------



## Shaila (29. Juni 2010)

Addons waren seit jeher nur Lückenfüller für das, was Blizzard nicht selbst auf die Reihe bekommen hat. Das haben sich die Spieler dann selbst zurechtgebaut. In sofern ist ein Verbot von Addons wie z.B. Gearscore (Welches auch nur auf die Politik von Blizzard zurückzuführen ist) der völlig falsche Ansatzpunkt und vollkommen wirkungslos.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (29. Juni 2010)

Ulthras schrieb:


> Um Spaß gehts bei WoW schon lange nicht mehr... Und das das stimmt merkt mand aran, dass sich Blizz daran hält, wie eben mit Guides und AddOns beschrieben...


Bei vielen scheint das echt zu stimmen.
Wenn ich nur die flames hören dass man jeden tag heros machen "muss" wegen den Frostmarken.


----------



## DreiHaare (29. Juni 2010)

Ein Verbot aller Addons. Was für ein Schund-Thema!

Wer back to the roots möchte, nutzt einfach keine Addons. FEDDICH!
Das erinnert mich an das ständige Geheule um den ICC-Buff oder das Gejammer wegen Gearscore. In ICC klickt aber auch keiner den Buff weg, auch die Jammerer nicht. Und Gearscore nutzt auch jeder, auch die Jammerer.


----------



## Zuraxx (29. Juni 2010)

DreiHaare schrieb:


> Ein Verbot aller Addons. Was für ein Schund-Thema!
> 
> Wer back to the roots möchte, nutzt einfach keine Addons. FEDDICH!
> Das erinnert mich an das ständige Geheule um den ICC-Buff oder das Gejammer wegen Gearscore. In ICC klickt aber auch keiner den Buff weg, auch die Jammerer nicht. Und Gearscore nutzt auch jeder, auch die Jammerer.




Ding ding ding! Wir haben einen Gewinner!
Bin vollkommen deiner Meinung, die maulen alle herum, nur weil andere ebensoleicht an Gear kommen "könnten" wie sie!


----------



## Zuraxx (29. Juni 2010)

Zuraxx schrieb:


> Edit: Ein Newbie, der gerade angefangen hat WoW zu spielen, wird auch ein episches Gefühl erleben wenn er die ganze Zeit in einem Fast totem Ort questet, und dann auf einmal nach Stormwind muss. Ehrlich, wer WoW nicht mehr spielt um Spaß zu haben, sollte eine "Kleine" Pause einlegen, den rat würde ich allen Icc Hm Raider ans Herz legen.




Siehe, den Edit!


----------



## DreiHaare (29. Juni 2010)

Zuraxx schrieb:


> *3 Sachen zum Threat:
> *
> Addon´s verbieten ist schwachsinn, da durch sie überhaupt das Gefühl eines "eigenen" Interface´s gibt, das nur du hast!
> 
> ...




Apropos dämlich. Hast du dir mal deine Rechtschreibung angesehen? Und kennst du eigentlich den Unterschied zwischen Thread und Threat?


----------



## Zuraxx (29. Juni 2010)

Ja, wer Fehler findet, darf sie behalten, es ist Spät, und ehrlich gesagt würde ich sogar alles kleinschreiben, nur um hier mal inhaltlich weiter zu kommen^^ 

Wer schreibt nämlich mit h der ist dämlich 

Edit: Trick or Treat, Treat ist grob übersetzt eine Wohltat. 
      	Und TPS =Threat per Second *bedrohung* pro sekunde


----------



## Maskenball (30. Juni 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> mhm und ein verbot von addons führt da natürlich sicherlich hin...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



also atmospähre hat was mit dem Spielinhalt zu tun nicht damit obs addons gibt oder nicht... Ich finde schon das WoW ne ziemlich gute Atmosphäre hat... aber die wenisgtens spieler tauchen in die Geschichte ein.. die Nehmen Quests oft nur als Mache dies, tue das .. wahr aber nicht das was der questgeber zu erzählen hat.. oder warum der eine oder andere Mob einen bestimmten namen hat... warum taucht illidan plötzlich in eiskrone auf... Da wird nur das content gelegt.. aber nict die geschichte dahinter

und das eben ist die atmosphäre...


----------



## wowoo (30. Juni 2010)

Wenn du keine Addons willst geh in deinen WoW Ordner und lösch *Interface*..

Also ich könnte mit dem standart Interface nicht zocken, ich will meins so gestalten wie ich will, und nicht nur ne Leiste weniger oder mehr machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eben das is ja so toll am WoW - Interface, man alles so einrichten kann wie man will.


----------



## Yadiz (30. Juni 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Ein Verbot aller Addons!



Ich glaube, dann würde ich instant mit WoW aufhören. - jedenfalls wenn auch Addons mit verboten werden würden, die nur das GUI beeinflussen.

Lg


----------



## Turican (30. Juni 2010)

auch wenn man sich 30 Addons installiert,ein besserer Spieler wird man dadurch nicht

ein guter Spieler kann ohne ein Addon jeden Boss besiegen.Wer behauptet,dass man für eine Klasse oder ein Boss unbedingt ein Addon benötigt ist einfach kein guter Spieler.


----------



## Annovella (30. Juni 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Früher gabs genauso Addons wie heute, zT konnten die sogar noch wesentlich mehr, beispielsweise Auto-Decurse und ähnliche lustige Dinge. Alles, was Addons früher konnten und nicht von Blizzard aus der Addon-Sprache entfernt wurde ist jetzt im Spiel eingebaut worden. Ein Verbot würde nix ändern und würde sich an das eigentliche Problem nicht mal annähernd herantasten.



Sign.

Naja, konnte der TE ja nicht wissen.


----------



## Leviathan666 (30. Juni 2010)

> Da die ganzen Erzaehlungen der Veteranen aus den alten Tagen mich dann doch irgendwie erreicht haben, hab ich mir ueberlegt, wie man diese alte Atmosphaere wiederherstellen koennte.
> Ein Verbot aller Addons!



Also soll man Frühstücksflocken verbieten weil vielen die mit Erdbeergeschmack nicht schmecken?
Das ehemalige Feeling ist mit WOTLK zerbrochen und die Entwickler arbeiten an vielen Änderungen die das Spiel wieder interessanter machen (und zwar für beide Seiten: Neulinge und alte Hasen).

Keine Addons heißt nicht nur Gearscore und Recount weg, sondern auch:
- Keine erweiterten Raidframes
- Keine frei-definierbaren Maus/Tastatur Bindings (Clique)
- Keine wichtigen Meldungen im Bosskampf
- Keine UI-Anpassung (Leisten, grafischer Schnickschnack wie SunnViewPort oder kgPanels, etc.)
- Sowie Standard Blizzardtaschen (kein Bagnon/ArcInv)
- und vieles mehr

Selbst Recount und Gearscore KÖNNEN nützliche Addons sein, wenn man denn weiß wie man mit ihnen umgehen muss.
Man könnte jetzt einfach Leute meiden die nicht den gleichen Standpunkt haben und sich Gleichgesinnte suchen...
Aber egal - Hauptsache erstmal alles verbieten. Absolut die falsche Lösung.
Was jeder will - egal ob Casual oder "Pro" - ist Spielspaß und zwar massig davon.


----------



## Terminsel (30. Juni 2010)

Zuraxx schrieb:


> Ein richtiges "Classic" feeling, würde ich bei den alten "Denglisch" bekommen, wo noch Ironforge statt eisenschmiede war, oder Undercity statt Unterstadt war, und kein dämliches
> "Englisch-Packet" runterladen muss.



Ändert so ein Packet nur die Eigennamenm, oder ist auf einmal das ganze Spiel in Englisch? Wenn das erstere zutrifft, wo gibts so was?

Zum Thema: Die Testserver sind das Problem, nicht die Addons.
Erfolgreiche Gilde geht auf Testserver und killt die Bosse da.
Erfolgreiche Gilde schreibt Guides zu den Bossen.
Erfolgreiche Gilde legt die Bosse nach Erscheinen des Patches xy auf ihrem Heimatserver.
Erfolgreiche Gilde meckert, dass der Content zu leicht sei.
Erfolgreiche Gilde passt ihre Guides eben an.
Casuals lesen die Guides.
Casuals legen die Bosse.
Erfolgreiche Gilde meckert, dass WoW so leicht sei, dass Casuals sogar die Bosse legen könnten.


----------



## Piposus (30. Juni 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Hallo Community,
> 
> als ich gestern durch das Forum getigert bin, stiess ich natuerlich immer wieder auf
> die altbekannten "Frueher war alles besser" Threads.
> ...



Äh in MC hatten unsere Paladine ein Decursive, welches nur das Hämmern einer Taste benötigte und einfach alles decurste. Du hast sowas von keiner Ahnung, troll dich.



> Selbst Recount und Gearscore KÖNNEN nützliche Addons sein, wenn man denn weiß wie man mit ihnen umgehen muss. [...]


Sorry, Recount ist nur schon für schnelle ingame-Todesanalyse sehr nützlich, auch bei FF etc. Schlussendlich stirbt kein Boss durch keinen Damage. Also... ist Recount immer gut.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (30. Juni 2010)

addons verbieten? -> abgelehnt!


----------



## Bragos (30. Juni 2010)

http://www.wow-europe.com/de/legal/eula.html

und

http://www.wow-europe.com/de/legal/termsofuse.html


Ich Denke da werden einige Fragen hier beantwortet. Einige Adds finde für die Bedienung des Spieles gut und nutze die auch selber. Andere sollten verschwinden. Was einer braucht muss jeder selber Wissen, ich finde es nur nervig das nach jedem Patch mann immer Anfangen muss diese Dinger zu Aktualisieren. Daher habe ich die auch auf ein minimum reduziert und spiele wieder weitegehdens mit der Blizz Einstellung. 
Adds die ständig (auch große Mengen) an serverabfragen starten und dadurch so manche Gebiete auf verschieden Realms (sag nur dala) zu einer Zitterpartie werden lassen gehören prinzipiell weg. Genauso wie die die einem im PVP Vorteile verschaffen, da gehört der Grundsatz alle unter gleicher Voraussetzung spielen.

Adds verbieten ? Teilweise


----------



## _Asfalot_ (30. Juni 2010)

Also imho ist das mit den Addons manchmal schon ein zweischneidiges Schwert. Es gibt einige ohne die ich definitiv nich mehr leben könnte (wie z. B. Bartender) und andere die zwar nett sind und die Sache vereinfachen, aber auf die man notfalls auch verzichten könnte.

Und das einige ihr Hirn ausschalten und das denken völlig den Addons überlassen .... naja is auch nix neues. Manchmal glaub ich einige würden ohne Questhelper nich mal mehr ihren eigenen Hintern finden. Wenn man z. B. schon im Tradechan nachfragen muss wo man ein bestimmtest Pigment herbekommt, das in der Frage sogar verlinkt wird und die Antwort eindeutig im Tooltip des verlinken Gegenstands zu lesen ist o. ä. ...

Und zum Thema zu leicht und früher war alles besser ... ja das alles zu leicht is seh ich immer wieder wenn Hexer mit nem Gimpscore von 5800 in ICC mit dem 25% Buff gerade mal 4k Schaden machen oder wenn RandomGruppen regelmäßig und mit hingabe bei Sindra wipen, weil die Leute die Sache mit den Eisblöcken einfach net auf die Reihe bekommen.


----------



## knochenhand (30. Juni 2010)

Bragos schrieb:


> http://www.wow-europ...legal/eula.html
> 
> und
> 
> ...



Ich kenne zB keinen Heiler, der im highraid ohne grid, healbot, etc spielt.... das ging auch zu mc zeiten garnicht mit dem blizz-raidframes...
Damagemeter sind gut um fehler zu entdecken, dps is wyane... gemachter schaden ist viel wichtiger, wer ständig stirbt nöglicher weiße hohe dps macht aber wenig schaden!^^
bigwigs/dbm wurden auch schon früher benutzt, und alle progamer gilden benutzen die auch und arbeiten sogar an dennen mit, bei bigwigs >>>Ensidia...

Blizz weiß das diese addon benutz werden und baut die bosse auch so..... und addons die zuweit gehen werden eben geblockt.
classic war das decursive---- eine taste druchspammen zum dispellen des 40er raids...
heute ist das AVR ----was genau zeigt wo ich hin gehen muss....

mfg


----------



## Bragos (30. Juni 2010)

Ich habe mit Lichking aufgehört zu Raiden und ging andere Wege als DD. Daher kann ich zu Healbot ect. nix sagen. In BC brauchte ich so was nicht weder in Kara noch im Tempel und co. Da hatte ich als Tank oder Heal auch nur so wenig wie Nötig an Adds.

Ob alles früher Besser war möchte ich nicht Behaupten, da würde ich mich den Fortschritt verschließen und wäre nicht Anpassungsfähig. Es war eher einfacher und unkomplizierter weil man noch miteinander (vernünftig) Geredet hat. Aber das Ziel war immer das gleiche, damals wie heute, der Mob muss liegen egal wie.


----------



## Freakypriest (30. Juni 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Ein Verbot aller Addons!
> Denn, wenn ich das richtig sehe, ist der groesste Unterschied zwischen Alt und Neu der Schwierigkeitsgrad. Kein Wunder, dass sich alle beschweren, dass WoW zu einfach sei, wenn ihnen ein Addon sagt, wann welcher Boss welche Faehigkeit einsetzt! Wenn ihnen ein Addon jegliches suchen nach Objekten oder Personen fuer Quests oder Aehnlichrs abnimmt!



Sorry aber das gab es auch schon zu classic und hat wenig mit dem schwierigkeitsgrad zu tun.


----------



## Shavana (30. Juni 2010)

Früher sah man den Unterschied sehr stark zwischen denen,die regelmäßig MC, BWL und noch weiter geraidet haben und halt denen, die es nicht getan haben. Früher hat man die t-teile ausschliesslich aus dem Endcontent bekommen und in den 5er,10 und sogar aus ZG hat man "nur" blaues equip bekommen. Früher musste man noch zusätzlich bestimmtes equip farmen, damit man div.Bosse überhaupt angehen konnte (feuerresi,frostresi etc) Zusätzlich musste jeder zb bei Ragnaros auch einige Feuerschutztränke dabei haben um überhaupt überleben zu können. Es war halt alles ein bissle anspruchsvoller. Wie oft hat man damals den schwarzen Lotus gefunden? Richtig 1x am Tag, wenn man glück hatte...heute bekommt man Frostlotus in den aller wertesten geschoben. Früher hat man sich wirklich gefreut, wenn man nen t-teil bekommen hat, was heute das normalste auf der welt ist. Oder was habe ich mich damals gefreut als ich endlich Segnung (priesterstab) in den Händen hielt, das waren halt noch so besondere Momente, die es heute nicht mehr wirklich gibt.

Andererseits war es früher halt auch so, dass man den Encontent nur gesehen hat, wenn man ne Raidgilde hatte, da war nix mit rnd mc oder bwl. Aber ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, dass ich in keinem Teil den richtigen Endcontent mitgemacht habe, zu classic war halt bei BWL schluss und bei BC war ich auch nicht im BT oder in Sunwell, aber wayne, trotzdem hatte ich spass.


----------



## Joe Hate (30. Juni 2010)

Hallo Leute,

die Classic - Raid's kann man mit den heutigen Raid's nicht mehr vergleichen. Wenn man früher raiden wollte, musste man sich eine Gilde suchen! Ohne in einer Gilde zu sein wurde man von keinem Raid mitgenommen!! 
Noch schwerer war es für die Raid - Leader, immerhin musste man ein ideales setup mit 40 leuten zusammen basteln!! Da konnte man nicht einfach sagen nehmen wir mal 5 Tank's + 15 Healer + 20 DD's, sondern man benötigte ebend für manche Raid's eine ganz genaue Anzahl von einer Klasse (MC benötigte z.b. 6 Hexer, BWL benötigte man eigentlich nur 4 Hexer, meistens wurden aber doch 6 mitgenommen).
Bei uns war es so, das jede Klasse zum Raid seinen eigenen Ts-Channel hatte und nur der Raidleader in allen Channels zu hören war. Bei uns im Hexer - Channel war immer im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes, "die Hölle los", so das sich ab und an mal ein paar "fremde" in unseren Channel mogelten. Unter anderem auch immer mal 2 Heiler, als Hexen waren wir also beim bomben sehr gut mit heal versorgt. Wenn dadurch aber dann mal ein Tank abgekackt ist, gab es wieder Mecker + -DKP für die 2 Healer.
Und ja, es dauerte erheblich länger bis man alle 7 Teile von seinem Set sein Eigen nennen konnte. Denn Set - Teile für Marken, sowas gab es da noch nicht, die gab es nur in den Instanzen. 
Und Addon's? Tja ich hatte für meine Hexe keine, aber es gab welche, und zwar sehr gute die dann nach einiger Zeit von Blizzard verboten wurden. 

Etwas muss ich noch dazu schreiben.
Da es ja noch keine BG's gab, war Tarrens Mühle immer ein großes Schlachtfeld!!! Es fing meistens damit an das ein 60ger ein paar Kleine(lvl24) gekillt hat. Die sagten dann in der Gilde bescheid, so das ein paar 60ger aus der Gilde dann dazu gekommen sind und den killten. Das sprach sich natürlich rum, und es reisten immer mehr 60ger aus beiden Lagern an. Und zum Ende war es wieder mal eine große Schlacht mit vielen (manchmal ca. 100 Leuten)!!! Das hat echt Spaß gemacht!! Manchmal gefiel das dem Server aber nicht und er kackte ab!!!!


----------



## Blub Bekifft (30. Juni 2010)

Yeah Joe,

Tarrens Mühle das waren Zeiten. Da wurden die Schlachten ausgetragen die sich Blizz ja immer so im PvP  gewünscht hatte. Die großen schützten die kleinen und selbst als lowi haste das noch Chancen mit einem blauen Auge davon zu kommen.
Heute schauts leider so aus :
Frage im Channel " Hey kann mal ein 80er kommen und den Ally umhauen der killt mich dauern beim questen"
Antwort " Dann leg ihn doch um"


----------



## Freelancer (30. Juni 2010)

knochenhand schrieb:


> Ich kenne zB keinen Heiler, der im highraid ohne grid, healbot, etc spielt.... das ging auch zu mc zeiten garnicht mit dem blizz-raidframes...



Ich kenne ein Heiler der ohne Addons heilt und habe ich auch schon gemacht geht auch ohne Probleme ist halt klicken und dann Taste drücken nur mit ist es halt ohne Tasten ein wenig schneller




Shavana schrieb:


> Andererseits war es früher halt auch so, dass man den Encontent nur gesehen hat, wenn man ne Raidgilde hatte, da war nix mit rnd mc oder bwl.



Anders ist es heute auch nicht Random schafft man meistens nur 10/12 Bosse in icc wenn man Glück hat und der Endcontent ist halt heutzutage Heroischer Modus den sieht man Random auch nicht dazu kommt das icc auch ein Buff von aktuell 25% hat Und was soll ich sagen meine ersten Raids waren auch Random Zg und Aq 20 und meine erste Mc Gruppe war auch Random Gruppe auch wenn genau genommen sich später zum Raidbündnis zusammen geschlossen hat 

Klar das es heute mehr davon gibt aber das gab es früher auch schon ^^


----------



## Technocrat (30. Juni 2010)

Mandolito schrieb:


> Naja, ich hab kurz nach Releas angefangen, da war nix mit addons. Von wegen Questhelper und so, mit Glück kannte man jemanden und konnte fragen wo man hinlaufen mußte. Stats vergleichen ? Dafür gabs Zettel und Bleistift. Da gabs auch keine Datenbanken wir buffed, irgendwann fing Thottbot mal an zu sammeln.
> 
> War schon lustig, aber ich brauch sowas nicht mehr. Da ist mir das ganze heute schon lieber. Unbedingt schöner fand ich es nicht. Man war naiver und ging anders an die Sache ran, aber dieses ganze gefarme für die Raids - eklig. 2 Abende farmen um einen zu raiden, auf sowas kann ich verzichten.
> In 2 Jahren bekommste zu hören wie toll WotLK war^^


Eben, bin sogar seit Release dabei und kann Dir nur in allen Punkten beipflichten. Es gilt wie immer die alte Regel:


Wer alles besser findet was früher war, war früher nicht dabei!


----------



## Haribo5000 (1. Juli 2010)

Früher war alles besser? Dem muss ich 100%ig zustimmen. Aber woran liegts? Kann man das verhindern? Natürlich nicht!. Es ist doch ganz klar das am Anfang wo einem immer was neues aufgetischt wird alles toll ist und irgendwann das Interesse einfach nachlässt. Ich spiele erst seit BC Zeiten immer mit längeren pausen zwischendurch und am Anfang war ich hin und weg von allem was ich ingame gesehen habe. Mittlerweile brauch man viel mehr um mich zu begeistern ganz einfach weil ich das Spiel länger und länger spiele. Es liegt weder am Content, noch an Addons noch an sonst irgendwas. Warscheinlich einfach nur das dieses Spiel mittlerweile sehr viele Jahre auf dem Markt ist.
Einige wollen einfach nicht wahrhaben das sie das Interesse verlieren und wissen wohl nicht was sie nach WoW tun können. Ich erlebe es jeden Tag in meiner Gilde. Dort sind einige die haben 7-8 chars auf 80. Gehen jede Woche mit mehreren Chars in die Zitadelle, machen jeden Tag ihre Daylies und jammern im channel noch rum das Blizzard ihnen keinen Content liefere. Hallo? Kein Spieleproduzent der Welt wird jemals ein Spiel erschaffen das soviel neuen Content ins Spiel bringt das einem niemals die Lust vergeht. Ich mein was kommt denn mit Cataclysm, klar neu designte welt, 2 neue Völker etc. Aber ändert sich gross was aan der Spielmechanik? Nö man wird auch in Zukunft wieder in den aktuell höchsten Raid gehen um sich nach und nach Items zusammen zu farmen(Grob zusammengefasst).
Ich habe erst vor knapp 2 Monaten meinen Account reaktiviert nach ca. halben Jahr Pause. Hatte nun 2 Monate riesigen spass in der Zitadelle und hab nebenbei noch einen dritten char auf 80 hochgebracht. Nun vergeht mir schneller die Lust als bei meiner vorigen Reaktivierung. Aber na und? Grund für mimimi? Nö! hatte 2 Monate Mordspass, nu mach ich was anderes, bissl konsole zocken und Aion bissl weiter zocken. So ist das nunmal, irgendwann wird alles fad, und jeder der dem alten hinterher trauert mag es einfach nicht wahrhaben das ihm WoW nicht mehr so fasziniert wie zu Anfangszeiten. Mal was ganz anderes kommt für die wenigsten in Frage geschweige mal ein anderes MMO zur Abwechslung, ist ja nicht wie Wow(*g* ja genau das ist ja das schöne).
Mich wird WoW nie mehr so begeistern wie in dem ersten halben Jahr wo ich es gespielt habe und trotzdem werde ich mit Cataclysm sicher wieder meine 2-3 Monate Spass haben. Und dann ist halt wieder was anderes angesagt.
Ich bin natürlich kein Maßstab, vielleicht verliere ich etwas schneller die Lust an etwas als andere, ich wollt eigentlich nur mal meinen Senf dazu schreiben. Ich glaube nicht das Blizzard es jemals schaffen wird das Rad in WoW so neu zu erfinden das alle wieder soviel Spass haben wie zu beginn. Wollen sie wohl auch garnicht, denn es wird immer genug neue Spieler geben die das erste Mal in die WoW Welt eintauchen. Wie in einer Partnerschaft lebt bzw. spielt man sich auseinander, es gibt Routine usw. Einige suchen das neue und andere trauern dem alten hinterher.
So sry, wollt eigentlich keinen Roman schreiben, grüsse und alles gute bis Cataclysm!


----------



## Zuraxx (1. Juli 2010)

Terminsel schrieb:


> Ändert so ein Packet nur die Eigennamenm, oder ist auf einmal das ganze Spiel in Englisch? Wenn das erstere zutrifft, wo gibts so was?




Leider ändert das absolut alles in englisch


----------



## Shaila (1. Juli 2010)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Eben, bin sogar seit Release dabei und kann Dir nur in allen Punkten beipflichten. Es gilt wie immer die alte Regel:
> 
> 
> Wer alles besser findet was früher war, war früher nicht dabei!



Diese Regel ist großer Schwachsinn. Es kann in der Tat Leute geben, die eben früher alles besser fanden. Ist es denn so schwer andere Meinungen zu aktzeptieren, wann wird hier endlich mal verstanden, dass es kein "richtig" oder "falsch" gibt bei diesem Spiel. Es gibt nur verschiedene Geschmacksrichtungen und die Stärkste setzt sich durch. Das ist der ganze Käse. Weder Classic, noch BC, noch WOTLk war das "Beste". Ebensowenig wird Cataclysm "das Beste" werden. Denn es hängt immer vom Betrachter ab. Es gibt keine endgültige perfekte Lösung wo alle zufrieden sind.

Allerdings ist es auch falsch, wenn man sagt: _"Früher war alles besser!"_ und es somit als Tatsache darstellt. Es müsste richtig _"Damals war MEINER MEINUNG NACH alles besser!"_ heißen.


Man könnte sich bei den Addons höchstens danach richten, wann am Meisten gespielt haben und das war soweit ich weiss Burning Crusade. Aber ich denke das kann man sich nicht so einfach machen.


----------



## Ceiwyn (1. Juli 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Diese Regel ist großer Schwachsinn. Es kann in der Tat Leute geben, die eben früher alles besser fanden. Ist es denn so schwer andere Meinungen zu aktzeptieren, wann wird hier endlich mal verstanden, dass es kein "richtig" oder "falsch" gibt bei diesem Spiel. Es gibt nur verschiedene Geschmacksrichtungen und die Stärkste setzt sich durch. Das ist der ganze Käse. Weder Classic, noch BC, noch WOTLk war das "Beste". Ebensowenig wird Cataclysm "das Beste" werden. Denn es hängt immer vom Betrachter ab. Es gibt keine endgültige perfekte Lösung wo alle zufrieden sind.
> 
> Allerdings ist es auch falsch, wenn man sagt: _"Früher war alles besser!"_ und es somit als Tatsache darstellt. Es müsste richtig _"Damals war MEINER MEINUNG NACH alles besser!"_ heißen.


Danke für deine Belehrung, jetzt ist es allen klar.


----------



## Shaila (1. Juli 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Danke für deine Belehrung, jetzt ist es allen klar.



Ja, ist doch schön, findest du nicht auch ?


----------



## Hank Smith (1. Juli 2010)

Saberon schrieb:


> / close






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/facepalm

Immer schön wie andere entscheiden wollen wenn etwas geschlossen werden soll. DAS hat es früher definitiv nicht gegeben.


----------



## Braamséry (1. Juli 2010)

Freelancer schrieb:


> Anders ist es heute auch nicht Random schafft man meistens nur 10/12 Bosse in icc wenn man Glück hat und der Endcontent ist halt heutzutage Heroischer Modus den sieht man Random auch nicht dazu kommt das icc auch ein Buff von aktuell 25% hat Und was soll ich sagen meine ersten Raids waren auch Random Zg und Aq 20 und meine erste Mc Gruppe war auch Random Gruppe auch wenn genau genommen sich später zum Raidbündnis zusammen geschlossen hat
> 
> Klar das es heute mehr davon gibt aber das gab es früher auch schon ^^



Du scheinst nur den Unterschied zwischen zum ersten mal machen und erst machen, damit ich das schwere machen kann, anscheinend nicht.

Früher war es so:

Wenn ein Boss lag, lag er, ohne wenn und aber. Es ging nicht einfacher und nicht schwerer.

Heute legt man ihn erst auf ner eifnachen schwieirgkeit um ihn dann schwerer zu machen. Der Boss macht dann nur iwi net vielmehr, sondern braucht mehr dmg und mehr heal. 
Da bestehtfür viele, wie für mich, einfach kein Unterschied.



Technocrat schrieb:


> Eben, bin sogar seit Release dabei und kann Dir nur in allen Punkten beipflichten. Es gilt wie immer die alte Regel:
> 
> 
> Wer alles besser findet was früher war, war früher nicht dabei!



Wer hat die Regel denn aufgestellt?
Du?

Dann mal ne Regel für die:

Wer alles besser findet was heute ist, will nichts machen außer faul auf der Haut zu liegen!


----------



## Terinder (1. Juli 2010)

Addons wie AVR(-E) gehören imo definitiv verboten. Schon alleine deswegen, weil es sonst alle nutzen und es schlussendlich doch wieder nur whines gibt, dass die Leute nicht mehr ohne spielen können ..


----------

